# AlainL's Picture Thread



## AlainL

Hi!

here's some pics of my t's.
That crazy lividum attack me awhile after takin pics of her , I don't think she like to pose that much

I attempt to mate these H.incei a few days ago, every thing whent well, I can't whait to see what will happen with that, I'm crossing my fingers.

Hope you enjoy the pics!

Alain


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## ronin

Pics are absolutely beautiful.  You have a great collection there.


----------



## Sof

Yeah really nice collection and that h.albo is stunning...wow. (I really need to get one)


----------



## james41777

wow.... BEAUTIFUL cobalt blue i really should get one!!!


----------



## AlainL




----------



## syndicate

nice pics man!really like that formoso and your albostriatum is a beauty!


----------



## AlainL

james41777 said:


> wow.... BEAUTIFUL cobalt blue i really should get one!!!


Thanks for the comments.

She is beautiful,yes, but man she's the most crazy:evil:t I have ever seen.
But of course you should get one anyway, just don't handle it.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Sof said:


> Yeah really nice collection and that h.albo is stunning...wow. (I really need to get one)


Hi!

this is my favorite haplopelma, If you ever pass in the montreal area just email me(alain7842@hotmail.com) I will tell you where to get one, I paid only 25$ for it.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> nice pics man!really like that formoso and your albostriatum is a beauty!


Hi!

Thanks for the comment!your pics are great too.
I also love the formosa unfortunatly he is a male but doesn't really matter i'm sure he will make a little female pokie really happy.
I will definitivly get a female soon.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

ronin said:


> Pics are absolutely beautiful.  You have a great collection there.


Thanks for the comment man!

Alain


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL

More pics!

My female P.cambridgei.


----------



## AlainL

B.klaasi and A.seemanni


----------



## fangsalot

WOOOW! ICAN STAIR AT YOUR PICS ALL DAAY!ABSOLUTLY GORGEOUS T's!


----------



## Mina

They are absolutely beautiful!!  I love your formosa and your maculata.  They are both still ones on my wish list.


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Thanks for your nice comments 
I will post more soon.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## ChrisNCT

Very Nice pics.... I like to see other collections for a change!


----------



## AlainL

ChrisNCT said:


> Very Nice pics.... I like to see other collections for a change!


Hi!

Thanks for the comment .

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's some pics of my set up.

Hope you enjoy!

Alain


----------



## fangsalot

the vibration from the speaker doesnt drive them nuts??


----------



## AlainL

fangsalot said:


> the vibration from the speaker doesnt drive them nuts??


No, not at all, they never react to the sound of the speakers, the sound is never very loud anyway.

The only noise that seem to bother them is the vacuum noise

Take care!

Alain


----------



## william

wow you have a lot of tarantulas.great pics.


----------



## william

carpetpython said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here's some pics of my set up.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Alain


did you make the cages in the middle pic?they have holes in the front.what did you use for a lid?


----------



## tarcan

Hey Alain, great set up, very well organised and clean...

BTW, you are doing pretty good with your camera, the pictures ( and the animals) are looking great

Take care

Martin


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Hey Alain, great set up, very well organised and clean...
> 
> BTW, you are doing pretty good with your camera, the pictures ( and the animals) are looking great
> 
> Take care
> 
> Martin


Salut Martin!

Thanks a lot for the comments
I always get good advices from a certain...you 
I will see you soon, I wanna buy some of these H.villosella and P.chordatus.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

william said:


> did you make the cages in the middle pic?they have holes in the front.what did you use for a lid?


Hi!

This is a 5 gal tank on it's side, I glued a 2" frame at the bottom to retain the substrat.





then I glued some plastic track on both sides and at the bottom.





then I just used a piece of acrilic of 3 mm for the sliding front lid and I drilled holes in them.





then I just slide the lid into the plastic track.






that it that's all.

by the way, don't use hot glue it doesn't work very good, I used goop, it's very strong and water proof.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Sof

carpetpython said:


> Hi!
> 
> this is my favorite haplopelma, If you ever pass in the montreal area just email me(alain7842@hotmail.com) I will tell you where to get one, I paid only 25$ for it.
> 
> Alain


Same here, its my fave haplopelma. $25 sounds like a good deal for one. If you can please post more pics of it and the c.bechuanicus.


----------



## AlainL

Sof said:


> Same here, its my fave haplopelma. $25 sounds like a good deal for one. If you can please post more pics of it and the c.bechuanicus.


Hi Sof!

Here's some more pics.

Unfortunatly the poor C.bechuanicus have a broken leg (she was like this when I got her)

enjoy!



























Alain


----------



## Sof

gorgeous......thanks for posting man. I hope the bechuanicus is doing alright.


----------



## AlainL

Sof said:


> gorgeous......thanks for posting man. I hope the bechuanicus is doing alright.


No problem.

yes the C.bechuanicus is doing just fine,she eat like a pig.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*Some of my scorps.*

Hi!

here some pics of my scorps, sorry ,the title of my picture thread say tarantula pictures, but I can't edit it, I send a email to arachnoboard but they didn't get back to me yet.

Enjoy!

Alain

R.junceus










O.ecristatus










H.trilineatus





C.margaritatus





B.jacksoni





B.arenicola


----------



## AlainL

*here's some more pics*

Hi!

H.spadix





one of my new t:Selenocosmia crassipes





Holothele sp.Aragua





My leopard gecko





More to come.

Enjoy!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*few new pics*

Here's some pics of my freshly molted P.platyomma















sling P.ornata





A.avic 





Jungle carpet python






Hope you enjoy !
More comming soon.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*freshly molted R.junceus*

Here's my freshly molted R.junceus





My first invert, P.imperator, common  but I still love him.





S.subspinipes










S.mirabilis










Alipes sp.





Old P.scrofa pics











More to come.

Enjoy!

Alain


----------



## Doezsha

Nice collection and pics bro I love the C.bechuanicus shes very pretty.


----------



## AlainL

Doezsha said:


> Nice collection and pics bro I love the C.bechuanicus shes very pretty.


Thanks alot man!I love her too unfortunatly the poor thing had a broken leg when I got her, I'm a bit worried for her next molt(scared she will get stuck) but I'm crossing my fingers.

Thanks again for your comments .

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's more pics.
M.robustum





M.robustum bum





Little T.blondi










Me and my carpet python, lol, sorry I'm not to photogenic 






I will send more soon

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlexG

Man you have a shitload of tarantulas now! I remember when you were buying your first ones! they are all gorgeous! I'm more than jealous  

your carpet grew sooooooo much!! 

you got back into centipedes?? lol  

what king is that one? coz I WANT ONE!!! :drool: it is soooooooooooooo nice looking!






see you soon!

Alex


----------



## cheetah13mo

Fantastic collection. Very nice pics and you also have some nice setups. Anxious to see more. Thanks


----------



## AlainL

AlexG said:


> Man you have a shitload of tarantulas now! I remember when you were buying your first ones! they are all gorgeous! I'm more than jealous
> 
> your carpet grew sooooooo much!!
> 
> you got back into centipedes?? lol
> 
> what king is that one? coz I WANT ONE!!! :drool: it is soooooooooooooo nice looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you soon!
> 
> Alex


Salut Alex!

Heteroscodra maculata, and I bought it from Jo-anne where you work for something like 25.00$, real cheap for a female.

By the way Martin got a egg sac recently, he have a shit load of slings for sale.

thanks for your nice comments.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

cheetah13mo said:


> Fantastic collection. Very nice pics and you also have some nice setups. Anxious to see more. Thanks


Thanks for your comments man !
I will send more soon for sure.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlexG

WHAT!! I cant belive it!!! 

I'll give you 30 for her your making a good 5$ and getting more space!  hahaha

you got an awesome deal on that one  crazyyyy

ciao man! take care

Alex


----------



## AlainL

AlexG said:


> WHAT!! I cant belive it!!!
> 
> I'll give you 30 for her your making a good 5$ and getting more space!  hahaha
> 
> you got an awesome deal on that one  crazyyyy
> 
> ciao man! take care
> 
> Alex


Salut Alex!

 I wouldn't even sell her for 100.00$, I love her too much.

No,seriously Martin have them for 20.00$ at 1/2" and they grow quite fast.
Just keep in mind these are one of the most venimous tarantula, but I don't think it's gonna be a problem for you, I'm sure you dealt with more dangerous then that before.

I'm sure you could workout something with him in exchange of amblypige or widows(He love amblypige).

I'm pretty sure you have the link to his site but just in case www.tarantulacanada.ca

By the way, I will buy 2 amblypiges from you.

Take care man!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's my H schmidti,

First time I take pictures from that one, actually, first time I ever see her since I have her(2-3 months)





















Thanks for looking 

I will post more soon

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here some more pics:

Male H.incei that Martin(tarcan)gave me to mate with my female.










the mating attempt:










H.arizonensis:










More pics of P.lugardi:











Hope you enjoy 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## moose35

awesome pics...awesome t's
thanks for sharing


----------



## Doezsha

Yes I agree Awesome pics and Ts :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Thanks for your comments doezsha and moose35 .

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Here's some more pics,

Holothele sp.Norte de santander





Canadian bugs


































































Hope you enjoy 

take care!

Alain


----------



## Lorgakor

Awwww, I love those big fuzzy black and orange caterpillers, reminds of when I was a kid. We used to pick them up off the road so they wouldn't get run over.

Awesome pics Alain, you have a wonderful collection, your _H. maculata _is a beauty! Good luck with the _H. incei _breeding.

Also like the _H. albostriatum_, she is gorgeous! What an awesome deal too, I never find deals like that around here, they charge more than that for _G. rosea_ and _A. avicularia_ in my local shops. 

Is your _H. schmidti_ a dark form?


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Awwww, I love those big fuzzy black and orange caterpillers, reminds of when I was a kid. We used to pick them up off the road so they wouldn't get run over.
> 
> Awesome pics Alain, you have a wonderful collection, your _H. maculata _is a beauty! Good luck with the _H. incei _breeding.
> 
> Also like the _H. albostriatum_, she is gorgeous! What an awesome deal too, I never find deals like that around here, they charge more than that for _G. rosea_ and _A. avicularia_ in my local shops.
> 
> Is your _H. schmidti_ a dark form?


Hi Laura!

Thanks alot for the nice comments 
ya, sometime I get crazy deals in petstores .
The H.schmidti is a gold form.

Thanks again 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's some more pics.

Freshly molted C.fimbriatus, she's sooo beautiful 






























X.immanis




















Enjoy !

Alain


----------



## Hedorah99

It's amazing. All Xenethis look so plain as babies. Awesome pics!


----------



## AlainL

Hedorah99 said:


> It's amazing. All Xenethis look so plain as babies. Awesome pics!


Thanks for the comment Hedorah99.
Yes, she look plain now but wait after 2 molt from here she will start showing her true colors ,these one grow soo fastI will get 2 more of these pretty soon, we are pretty lucky here in Canada cause Martin(tarcan)got a egg sac and was selling them for only 100$, a very good price IMO.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## syndicate

great shots of that fimbriatus!awesome looking spider u have there


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> great shots of that fimbriatus!awesome looking spider u have there


Thanks alot syndicate,
I love that spider, she grew so muchsince her last molt I was realy surprised.

Thanks again for the comments man 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Here's some pics of my female B.smithi.

Enjoy 

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Dinner time

Enjoy!

Alain


----------



## ironmonkey78

*great pics*

awesome pics. 
love your  incei
I wish my irminia  would  stay  out long enough for me to take  pics of her. 
what camera are you  using.


----------



## AlainL

ironmonkey78 said:


> awesome pics.
> love your  incei
> I wish my irminia  would  stay  out long enough for me to take  pics of her.
> what camera are you  using.


Hi!

Thanks for your comments 
My camera is a Panasonic lumix DMC-FZ7, not a very expensive camera but I love it.
I'm soon gonna buy a close-up lens for it.

Thanks again for your comments.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

I finaly got some descent shot of my C.elegans 
I realy love that one.
Enjoy!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's some new pics of my P.regalis.
I don't know why, I feel a male, I haven't been lucky with the sex of my pokies.
so far only 1 female, P.rufilata.

Enjoy!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Salut Cedric!

Voici les photos.
desole,certaine de ces photos font dure  mais en tout cas





































Dis moi ce que tu en pensse.

Alain


----------



## CedrikG

Salut Alain,

la diférence entre _Ceratogyrus darlingi_ et _C. bechuanicus_ est extremement difficile a faire ... En fait, Richard Gallon voulait ou fait une révision sur ces deux especes a avoir si elles ne sont pas en fait des synonimes ... 

Faire une identification par photo est impossible a mon avis, mais c'est vraiment soit une _Ceratogyrus darlingi_ ou_ C. bechuanicus_

Je vais donc demander l'avis de Richard, et te revenir la dessus. Juste comme information, a qui tu l'a acheter ? 

merci, Cedrik


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Salut Alain,
> 
> la diférence entre _Ceratogyrus darlingi_ et _C. bechuanicus_ est extremement difficile a faire ... En fait, Richard Gallon voulait ou fait une révision sur ces deux especes a avoir si elles ne sont pas en fait des synonimes ...
> 
> Faire une identification par photo est impossible a mon avis, mais c'est vraiment soit une _Ceratogyrus darlingi_ ou_ C. bechuanicus_
> 
> Je vais donc demander l'avis de Richard, et te revenir la dessus. Juste comme information, a qui tu l'a acheter ?
> 
> merci, Cedrik


Salut Cedrik!

Elle ne viens malheureusement pas de Martin(le seul que je trust a 100%).
je viens de comparer des photos de bechuanicus et darlingi et je vais dire comme toi, elle ont l'air pareil, donc ont est mieux de pas prendre de chance avant d'etre certain de sont identification.

J'attend de tes nouvelles.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here some more pics.

Enjoy 

Alain

G.iheringi molted a week ago.

























Leopard gecko


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's a ventral shot of my female P.rufilata





Female C.elegans





Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's a few more pics.

P.lugardi















Outdoor pics










Great snake food 





Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

More pics.

Happy A.geniculata 





















Enjoy!

Alain


----------



## Lorgakor

Do you use any special lighting when you take pictures Alain? Mine always look so flash burnt compared to these.


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Do you use any special lighting when you take pictures Alain? Mine always look so flash burnt compared to these.


Hi Laura!

I just put a fluorescent light over the subject and I use reduce flash on my camera.

the pics of the A.geniculata giving a little display were taken trought the glass,I might be wrong but I think the glass might filter the flash a bit.

Honestly I take about 100 pics of each subject:8o and pick the few good one to be posted 

For your pics, I realy don't think they look flash burn, they are very nice pics.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

I finally decided to add some decor to my 5 gal terrestrial tanks, I use to keep them plain, just substrat and caves(much easier for maintenance, feeding etc...)
But I found it real boring to look at during the day when the animal are sleeping.


So here's the first 3.
A.geniculata





H.albostriatum





A.seemanii






take care!

Alain


----------



## Lorgakor

carpetpython said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> I just put a fluorescent light over the subject and I use reduce flash on my camera.
> 
> the pics of the A.geniculata giving a little display were taken trought the glass,I might be wrong but I think the glass might filter the flash a bit.
> 
> Honestly I take about 100 pics of each subject:8o and pick the few good one to be posted
> 
> For your pics, I realy don't think they look flash burn, they are very nice pics.
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Alain


Thanks for the info Alain, much appreciated!  And thank you for saying my pics are nice.


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Thanks for the info Alain, much appreciated!  And thank you for saying my pics are nice.


My pleasure Laura 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*Nhandu coloratovillosus*

Hi!

Here's some new pics of my freshly molted N.coloratovillosus
Enjoy!




















A.seemani











Take care!

Alain


----------



## pinkzebra

Whoa!!! Your photos are awesome! You have great looking animals and a wonderful collection. The quality of your pics are fantastic! Thanks for sharing, I really enjoy looking at your photos!

Jen


----------



## AlainL

exkrhla said:


> Whoa!!! Your photos are awesome! You have great looking animals and a wonderful collection. The quality of your pics are fantastic! Thanks for sharing, I really enjoy looking at your photos!
> 
> Jen


Hi Jen!

thanks for the good comments.
I will post more soon, check in the next few days/weeks, I'm getting a female Poecilotheria subfusca and 2 Amblypige on saturday and a Poecilotheria metallica in 2 week.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!
Here some more pics.

Enjoy!

Alain
Just got this gecko.















B.emilia freshly molted















Female C.cyaneopubescens eating, sorry I post alot of pics of her, she's sooo beautiful.















N.coloratovillosus eating















Female B.smithi gonna probably molt tonight or tomorow





G.rosea in premolt





And my 2 cats


----------



## AlainL

I mated this H.incei a few weeks ago and she is not eating, maybe good sign?


----------



## P. Novak

Great pics and collection carpet! I vote you take some pics of your overall enclosures. I'd love to see them!


----------



## CedrikG

Tres content de t'avoir connu mec, il y aura une prochaine fois sans doutes.


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Tres content de t'avoir connu mec, il y aura une prochaine fois sans doutes.


Vraiment content de t'avoir rencontrer aussi, ont devrai essayer de se pogner une journee off ensemble a moment donne et je pourrai te faire faire le tour des place ou ils vendent des mygale a montreal.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Great pics and collection carpet! I vote you take some pics of your overall enclosures. I'd love to see them!


Hi Novak!

Thanks alot for the comments, We add a meething in Martin's(Tarcan) place today and me and Cedrik took some crazyphotos of is spiders, I will post some tomorow, I will also post photos of my setup and my new female P.subfusca and other inverts.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*These are my new stuff*

Here's some new pics
Hope you enjoy.
Take care!
Alain
Female P.subfusca, I'm sooo happy about that one most beautiful pokie IMO.

























Damon diodema















Damon variegated,freebie from Alex G















thanks to Alex G,he gave me all the following as gift. I promised myself I would never keep Scolopendra ever again:wall:but they are sooo beautiful 
S.subspinipes






























At your request Novak, I also have 6 other inverts enclosures in my living room which I will transfer in my main room pretty soon.


----------



## syndicate

that subfusca is a beauty!cant wait until mine grow up heh


----------



## CedrikG

Hey not bad at all for an arachnophobic 

T'as eu des freebie tres interessant mec. félicitation


----------



## AlainL

*All the following T's ARE NOT MINE, THEY ARE FROM MARTIN'S(TARCAN)COLLECTION, I took the pics though*

Here's some pics that I took during our meething yesterday, we add a great time.
E.olivacea





E.pachypus










C.marshalli




















C.sanderi










M.balfouri





P.murinus rcf




















S.melanostratum















Mature male X.intermedia





P.cancerides





B.rudloffi










H.triseriatus










N.guianensis










B.albiceps





Thanks alot to Martin Gamache(Tarcan) for letting me take pictures of is t's.


----------



## AlainL

*This One Is Not Mine Neither,alex G Own This Spider.*

Sorry, no idea of the scientific name.
Florida jumping spider.





 sorry for the bad quality, she was moving too much and it was the only pic I add.

Thanks to Alexandre Gariepy for letting me take this pic.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Hey not bad at all for an arachnophobic
> 
> T'as eu des freebie tres interessant mec. félicitation


Lol Ya i'm pretty scared of spiders but I love them sooo much.

Martin gave me a Cyriocosmus sp.Bolivia and I whent to Alex place after the meeting and he gave me 3 scolos and a Damon variegated and showd me some fu.... crazy snakes and other reptiles and inverts, I got home at 1:00am, whent to bed at 2:00 and was working at 6:30 this morning, shit I was burnt, I think I'm getting old.

do you whant me to send you pics of the E.olivacea?

take care cedrik.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> that subfusca is a beauty!cant wait until mine grow up heh


Hi Syndicate!

Thanks for the comment 

Man, you have no idea how proud I am to own that one, I love her.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

A last one.

Cyriocosmus sp.Bolivia sling






Take care!

Alain


----------



## tarcan

Alain,

Nice pics.

You will need a new rack soon!!!

BTW, the Xenesthis is not immanis, but a mature male X. intermedia.

Take care

Martin


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Alain,
> 
> Nice pics.
> 
> You will need a new rack soon!!!
> 
> BTW, the Xenesthis is not immanis, but a mature male X. intermedia.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Martin


Salut Martin!

Thanks for the nice comments.
Oups, my bad, thanks for that, I will edit for X.intermedia.

Take care and see you soon.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

X.immanis starting to show a bit of colors.















take care!

Alain


----------



## TRON

Amazing thread!!! Congratulations!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## AlainL

TRON said:


> Amazing thread!!! Congratulations!
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Thanks alot man!

Alain


----------



## P. Novak

Great pics carpet, and awesome collection Martin! Wow some gorgeous Ts!


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Great pics carpet, and awesome collection Martin! Wow some gorgeous Ts!


Thanks alot Novak!

Yea, I could spend hours in is spider room, he have so many cool species.
I go to is place pretty often and I'm always amazed with what he have, every time I go I'm like a kid in a candy shop 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## P. Novak

carpetpython said:


> Thanks alot Novak!
> 
> Yea, I could spend hours in is spider room, he have so many cool species.
> I go to is place pretty often and I'm always amazed with what he have, every time I go I'm like a kid in a candy shop
> 
> Take care!
> 
> Alain


And I believe it! :drool: It would be awesome to have a big time T owner like him live here in Cali.


----------



## Doezsha

Awesome pics


----------



## AlainL

Doezsha said:


> Awesome pics


Hi Doezsha!

Thanks for the comment 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*Megaphobema robustum*

Here's some pics of my M.robustum, I never see her/him but I love that species.

Enjoy!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*Avicularia versicolor*

Hi!

Here's some new pics:

Enjoy!

Alain

A.versicolor in her new suit




















female B.smithi in her new suit





Immature male P.pulcher


----------



## CedrikG

Salut mec,

Des nouvelles du male _Pterinochilus murinus ? _


----------



## ShadowBlade

Very nice pics!

congrats! :clap: 

-Sean


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Salut mec,
> 
> Des nouvelles du male _Pterinochilus murinus ? _


Salut cedrik!

Oui, Malheureusement pas encore maturey'e beau en chris par example.
J'vais poster des photos dans quel'ques jours.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

ShadowBlade said:


> Very nice pics!
> 
> congrats! :clap:
> 
> -Sean


Thanks alot sean 

Take care!

Alain


----------



## Doezsha

Really nice pics carpetpython


----------



## AlainL

Doezsha said:


> Really nice pics carpetpython


Thanks alot man

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*New pics*

Here's some new pics.

Enjoy!

Selenocosmia crassipes.
This t grow sooo fast 















Brachypelma klaasi in her new suit















Poecilotheria subfusca

























Holothele. sp "Norte de Santander"










Pamphobeteus platyomma eating


----------



## AlainL

*A day at Montreal insectarium.*

All the tarantula's they add there where soo unhealthy I didn't take pictures.
Apart the botanical garden that place was pretty boring.
Only bugs pics I got.


----------



## xgrafcorex

nice bugs you have there!  i really like the pictures of the versicolor and pulcher.  two great looking ts!


----------



## Apophis

Great pictures Alain!
I really enjoy looking at this thread! :worship: 
Love your subfusca, I think that's my favorite pokey!


----------



## AlainL

xgrafcorex said:


> nice bugs you have there!  i really like the pictures of the versicolor and pulcher.  two great looking ts!


Thanks alot man!

I'm crossing my finger for my versi to be a female.


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Great pictures Alain!
> I really enjoy looking at this thread! :worship:
> Love your subfusca, I think that's my favorite pokey!


Thanks alot, believe me, I enjoy looking at your thread too

Yea, P.subfusca is my favorite pokie too, they have such a nice pattern on there carapace, I just got it a week ago and it's a female, I love her.

I'm also getting a P.metallica in a week, I cant whait for that one.


----------



## CedrikG

Salut mon Alain,

Tres belle photos, quand tu auras le temps et surtout quand elle sera prete, j'aimerais voir ta _Pterinochilus murinus_, merci


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Salut mon Alain,
> 
> Tres belle photos, quand tu auras le temps et surtout quand elle sera prete, j'aimerais voir ta _Pterinochilus murinus_, merci


Salut Cedrik!

Merci pour le commentaire.

J'ai essayer de le faire sortir hier mais il ne voulais rien savoir, j'ai pas inssister parce qu'il a muer il y'a seulement 3 jours.

je vais reessayer peut etre demain si j'ai le temps.

Man, cre le cre le pas, le jour apres t'avoir demander pour la S.calceatum, je suis aller chez Nature(pet shop ou Alex travaile)et Il avait une "ornemantal baboon", je l'ai checker et c'etait une S.calceatum, il me l'a reserver et je vais l'avoir cette semaine, j'etait content en cris puisque j'en cherche une depuis un boutte.

Je vais poster des photos quand je vais l'avoir.


----------



## CedrikG

Tres content pour toi mec, tu postera des pictures


----------



## Arachnobrian

Wow, Alain, 

Amazing collection you have put together in such a short time, amazing photos of your collection. :clap: 


Think you got home late from Martin and Amandas little arachnogathering. Emma and I left at about 11 pm, drove back to Ottawa, spent an hour or so watching my bigger spiders eat dicoids. Then drove Emma home, and probably got back home at about 3 am. All worth it though, and I'd do it again. lol

Take care, see you at the next arachnogathering.

Brian   aka - Ottawaherp


----------



## AlainL

Ottawaherp said:


> Wow, Alain,
> 
> Amazing collection you have put together in such a short time, amazing photos of your collection. :clap:
> 
> 
> Think you got home late from Martin and Amandas little arachnogathering. Emma and I left at about 11 pm, drove back to Ottawa, spent an hour or so watching my bigger spiders eat dicoids. Then drove Emma home, and probably got back home at about 3 am. All worth it though, and I'd do it again. lol
> 
> Take care, see you at the next arachnogathering.
> 
> Brian   aka - Ottawaherp


Hi Brian!

It was a pleasure to meet you by the way.
Thanks alot for the comments man 
Yes I agree the gathering that we had at martin and Amanda was very fun even if I was burnt the day after, I love meething other people within this hobby.Hopfully there is gonna be a other gathering like this next year, if yes I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## AlainL

*P.ornata*

Here's some pics of my P.ornata sling already showing colors.
Enjoy!


----------



## AlainL

*Mature male P.murinus*

Here's some pics of my mature male P.murinus rcf.
Sorry for posting that many pics of him but I find him beautiful and it's probably is last photo session.
Enjoy!


----------



## CedrikG

Hi Alain, nice male and im sure my females will take good care of him.


----------



## AlainL

Here's some pics of my new H.maculata.
I tought it was a S.calceatum:? I guess I should stop investing my money in spiders and by a good pair of glasses
















Holothele.sp "Aragua"
Look how beautiful she/he is.
















Jungle carpet python


----------



## CedrikG

Haha Alain, c'est en effet une belle _Heteroscodra maculata_, mais bon, on en a jamais trop de ceux la n'est ce pas ?


----------



## demode

the H.mac looks maleish btw, nice pictures!


----------



## Apophis

Very nice carpetpython!


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Haha Alain, c'est en effet une belle _Heteroscodra maculata_, mais bon, on en a jamais trop de ceux la n'est ce pas ?


Salut Cedrik!

Ouin, j'suis un peux decu que ca ne soit pas une S.calceatum mais bon, comme tu dit ont a jamais trop de ceux la.


----------



## AlainL

demode said:


> the H.mac looks maleish btw, nice pictures!


Hi Demode!

Thanks for the comment.
Honestly the H.mac is only 3" so I don't think we can be sure of the sex yet but I would hope it would be a male since I already have a beautiful female.


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Very nice carpetpython!


Hi Apophis!

Thanks for the comment.
I love my carpet python, realy particular pattern on it, she grew sooo fast it's incredible 
She was aggresive when young but now she's a sweety.


----------



## demode

then if its a female can I have it?


----------



## AlainL

demode said:


> then if its a female can I have it?


Lol I think shipping to Sweden you could buy probably 4 of those.


----------



## AlainL

*Damon diadema*

Here's some pics of one of my Amblypige.
This invert is sooo cool.


----------



## AlainL

*few new pics*

Here's some pics of my new pixie frog.
















Yesterday I transfered my T.blondi in a 24x12 enclosure, I'm lucky I didn't get haired that much Here's her new home.






New pic of my setup, now, I realy need a new shelf.


----------



## CedrikG

Criss mec c'est tres propre j'adore ca, lache pas


----------



## Natemass

yaaa pixie frogs my fav


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Criss mec c'est tres propre j'adore ca, lache pas


Merci beaucoup cedrik, je passe pas male de temps les main dans mes terra(meme si j'ai un peu peur des araignees )


----------



## AlainL

Natemass said:


> yaaa pixie frogs my fav


Ya they are very cool frog, I just got her few days ago.
Hopefully it's a male.


----------



## AlainL

*Few new inverts*

Hi!

My new inverts.

Enjoy!

Androctonus bicolor











Uropygid











Pterinochilus chordatus
She's a wc, I think she might be gravid or in need of a molt.

















And another one of my little pixie frog


----------



## CedrikG

Tu me diras quand ton male _Pterinochilus murinus_ sera dispo, je t'enverrai mon adrese par PM


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Tu me diras quand ton male _Pterinochilus murinus_ sera dispo, je t'enverrai mon adrese par PM


salut Cedrik!

Quand tu veux.

Passe tu a montreal bientot?


----------



## CedrikG

Salut Alain,

je penserais pas non, je sais pas en fait on est suposer aller a Montreal bientot mais je sais pas quand. 
Pourquoi, as tu un probleme avec le fait de le shipper ?   

Non sans farce je penserais pas y aller dans les 2 prochaines semaines. De toute facon, mes femelles sont post molt pour le moment, j'ai seulement 3 femelle prete ici, peut etre 4.


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Salut Alain,
> 
> je penserais pas non, je sais pas en fait on est suposer aller a Montreal bientot mais je sais pas quand.
> Pourquoi, as tu un probleme avec le fait de le shipper ?
> 
> Non sans farce je penserais pas y aller dans les 2 prochaines semaines. De toute facon, mes femelles sont post molt pour le moment, j'ai seulement 3 femelle prete ici, peut etre 4.


Salut Cedrik!

Pour etre honnetre, j'ai jamais shipper de mygales avant encore moin un P.murinus donc j'ai aucune idee comment m'y prendre pour l'empaquetage.
Je ne voudrai vraiment pas le tuer ou le blesser.
Si tu m'explique en details comment l'empaqueter je veux bien essayer.
Si il fait trop chaud dehors ca ne sera pas dangereux pour lui?


----------



## CedrikG

Salut Alain oui je pourrai t'expliquer en detail comment faire.

La chaleure ... le fait de bien l'isoler le protege du froid mais aussi du chaud, alors en utilisant du stirophone il n'y aura pas de probleme, et les _Pterinochilus murinus_ peuvent tolerer une tres grande temperature.

Ici ca explique en gros, tu peux meme rajouter du styrophone tout autour si tu le veut et si tu le peux
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/howto-packpost.htm


----------



## AlainL

*Few new slings.*

Hi!

I just got these 5 new sling from Amanda(martin's wife) at tarantula Canada.

Enjoy!

Poecilotheria metallica







Iridopelma hirsutum







Grammostola pulchra







Nhandu chromatus







Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## P. Novak

Congrats on the new additions! All very nice ones too!:clap:


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Congrats on the new additions! All very nice ones too!:clap:


Hi Paul!

Thanks alot.

I am also getting a C.marshalli this week, really looking forward to that one


----------



## AlainL

*Feeding pics and a few others.*

Here's some feeding pics.

X.immanis







Holothele.sp "Aragua"







G.iheringi







M.spilota cheynei







Female H.incei comming out of her web


----------



## CedrikG

carpetpython said:


> Hi Paul!
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> I am also getting a C.marshalli this week, really looking forward to that one


Chanceux mec,

Tu l'achetes de Brett ? Moi, jetais suposer recevoir des _Eucratoscelus pachypus_ de Brett, et calis y ma envoyer des _Pterinochilus chordatus_ ... je comprendrai jamais comment ya pu confondre les deux especes mon gars ca me depasse...


----------



## P. Novak

carpetpython said:


> Hi Paul!
> 
> Thanks alot.
> 
> I am also getting a C.marshalli this week, really looking forward to that one


Sweet!! A sling or an adult?


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Chanceux mec,
> 
> Tu l'achetes de Brett ? Moi, jetais suposer recevoir des _Eucratoscelus pachypus_ de Brett, et calis y ma envoyer des _Pterinochilus chordatus_ ... je comprendrai jamais comment ya pu confondre les deux especes mon gars ca me depasse...


salut cedrik!

C'est qui Brett? est ce que c'est le partner de Mads?Mads m'a dit qu'il aurait des E.pachipus bientot.j'ai ben hate de voir ca, est ce que c'est lui dont tu me parlais chez Martin?

non, je ne prend pas le Ceratogyrus de lui, je fais un echange contre la H.maculata que j'ai acheter par erreur.

J'ai bien hate de voir si c'est vraiment une marshalli.
mais peut importe, meme si c'est un autre ceratogyrus je serais quand meme content, je trouve ce genre hallucinant.


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Sweet!! A sling or an adult?


Hi Paul!

It's about 2-3" from what I've been told.
I'm hopping it's realy a marshalli but even if it's any other ceratogyrus I will be happy, I love all of them


----------



## CedrikG

Brett c'est le gars de Elite Exotique, le gars qui ta vendu la _Pterinochilus chordatus _je crois


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Brett c'est le gars de Elite Exotique, le gars qui ta vendu la _Pterinochilus chordatus _je crois


salut Cedrik!

Non, la chordatus viens d'une place denomme rep amarde...euh, amazone.
je l'ai eu de Alex et elle etais infeste de mites, j'etais pas tres content :evil: je l'ai mis en quarantaine loin de ma collection.


----------



## CedrikG

Ok! Oui ... Mes Pterinochilus chordatus que j'ai recu, non seulement c'était pas la bonne espece, mais elles etaients infestés de mites, et une manquait une pattes! Disons que ... Ca la briser le party un peu!

Tu me diras quand tu sera pret a envoyer le male, j'ai bien hate de faire cet accouplement, jamais trop de P murinus. Si tu as besoin de plus de renseignements, n'hesite pas a demander.


----------



## AlainL

Hi!

Here's some pics of my P.irminia.


----------



## †HoloW†

you have a very beautiful p. irminia..


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Awesome pictures and awesome tarantulas!


----------



## AlainL

†HoloW† said:


> you have a very beautiful p. irminia..


Thanks alot man!
Unfortunatly it's a subadult male.


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> Awesome pictures and awesome tarantulas!


Thanks alot man


----------



## CedrikG

Voila un autre lien en passant pour faire un envoie

http://la-mygalopole.forumactif.com...entes-f29/comment-preparer-un-envoi-t1327.htm


----------



## SnakeManJohn

I went through your whole thread at least 20 times ahaha. This is an awesome thread to inspire parents into letting their child get a tarantula..I showed my dad your T's and your setups and I think he's going to get into the hobby also!  Once again..amazing pictures man..amazing. :clap: :clap:


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Voila un autre lien en passant pour faire un envoie
> 
> http://la-mygalopole.forumactif.com...entes-f29/comment-preparer-un-envoi-t1327.htm


Avec l'espece en question a part de ca
Je vais surement t'envoyer ca bientot.
envoye moi ton adresse par mp.


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> I went through your whole thread at least 20 times ahaha. This is an awesome thread to inspire parents into letting their child get a tarantula..I showed my dad your T's and your setups and I think he's going to get into the hobby also!  Once again..amazing pictures man..amazing. :clap: :clap:


Hi Johnsriot!

Thanks alot for the comments 
I whish you and your dad alot of T's in the near future 
What kind of T's and inverts do you have now?


----------



## SnakeManJohn

carpetpython said:


> Hi Johnsriot!
> 
> Thanks alot for the comments
> I whish you and your dad alot of T's in the near future
> What kind of T's and inverts do you have now?


Well..right now I only have a L. hesperus that I found near my garage. I just ordered 3 G. rosea slings from Oldworldspiders. My mom is already wanting me to get a more prettier tarantula haha so I know I'm going to order another one or five 

My dad kept telling me no tarantulas when my mom said yea, she let me order them..I showed him this thread and he seemed real excited


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> Well..right now I only have a L. hesperus that I found near my garage. I just ordered 3 G. rosea slings from Oldworldspiders. My mom is already wanting me to get a more prettier tarantula haha so I know I'm going to order another one or five
> 
> My dad kept telling me no tarantulas when my mom said yea, she let me order them..I showed him this thread and he seemed real excited


cool, I would love to be able to find widows next to my garage

For your next tarantula I would recommand to get a C.cyaneopubescens(green bottle blue)they web like crazy, grow very fast, not aggresive but a bit skittish and always out in the open, it make a very good display T.


----------



## P. Novak

carpetpython said:


> cool, I would love to be able to find widows next to my garage
> 
> For your next tarantula I would recommand to get a C.cyaneopubescens(green bottle blue)they web like crazy, grow very fast, not aggresive but a bit skittish and always out in the open, it make a very good display T.


Acanthoscurria geniculata is better.


Great pics Alain!


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Thanks, I'll take both yours and Pauls choices into consideration  I almost stepped onto the widow barefooted!


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata is better.
> 
> 
> Great pics Alain!


Thanks for the comment Paul 

A.geniculata was my first T actually (only 11 months ago), very good first T as well.

So you have to get both of them then


----------



## P. Novak

carpetpython said:


> So you have to get both of them then



Haha agreed. John looks like your getting both.


----------



## SnakeManJohn

I think I need a job first haha.


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> I think I need a job first haha.


Ya, get a job and buy as much t as you can


----------



## AlainL

*Ceratogyrus marshalli*

Hi!

first, sorry for the bad pics, I didn't wanna stress my new animals too much,
I will take more pics soon.

I just got this today and I'm very happy about it.
This t is sooo beautiful I love ceratogyrus
Johanne(the women who sold it to me) said she had her/him for 3 years.
I believe it's cb since she got her/him as a sling.

Enjoy!

C.marshalli




























Ok, the second t I got today also make me very happy 
I want to get one of these since i saw the one of Martin(Tarcan).
This species have very sexy legs
I'm probably getting a second one like this next week. 

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## Doezsha

Beautiful Ts carpetpython awesome pick ups


----------



## AlainL

Doezsha said:


> Beautiful Ts carpetpython awesome pick ups


 Thanks alot man!


----------



## P. Novak

Wow. Great looking _C.marshalli_! IF that thing molts male, you gotta ship it to me. :drool: So we can do a breeding loan. 

I love the _E.pachypus _as well. I really need to get one again. I love all the pics man, great!


----------



## syndicate

def a female marshalli.the males dont posses the horn on carapace.
great pics btw ;]


----------



## P. Novak

syndicate said:


> def a female marshalli.the males dont posses the horn on carapace.
> great pics btw ;]


Oh crap I forgot about that! I think I even said that in your picture thread.. doh!:wall:


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Wow. Great looking _C.marshalli_! IF that thing molts male, you gotta ship it to me. :drool: So we can do a breeding loan.
> 
> I love the _E.pachypus _as well. I really need to get one again. I love all the pics man, great!


Hi Paul!

Thanks for the comments 
Yea, The C.marshalli is femaleI love her, sooo beautiful.
For the E.pachypus I find they don't have much colors but the 4th legs are sooo hairy, very special looking T.
And man, they are very calm for a african species, not nervous at all.
I'm getting a second one of those next week


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> def a female marshalli.the males dont posses the horn on carapace.
> great pics btw ;]


Hi Syndicate!

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## AlainL

*few new pics.*

Here' some pics of my freshly molted P.formosa.

Enjoy!






















Female P.cambridgei












Female P.subfusca












G.portentosa







Carpet python


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Hey Alain, is that carpet pythons enclosure a bedroom?


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> Hey Alain, is that carpet pythons enclosure a bedroom?


Hi John!

 No, this python get about 7', right now she is 5.5'-6' and she's in a 38 gallon tank.

I'm gonna transfer her soon in a 50 gallon(wider tank).


----------



## tarcan

Alain,

You got some nice looking females there!

That P. formosa is absolutly gorgeous

Take care

Martin


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Alain,
> 
> You got some nice looking females there!
> 
> That P. formosa is absolutly gorgeous
> 
> Take care
> 
> Martin


salut martin!

Thanks alot 

Do you think the P.formosa look female?


----------



## syndicate

formoso and subfusca are awesome!!!i really love formoso.was admiring my big female today during watering/feeding.such a great species


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> formoso and subfusca are awesome!!!i really love formoso.was admiring my big female today during watering/feeding.such a great species


Hi Syndicate!

Ya, I agree 2 awesome species, subfusca is my favorite, mine should be in premolt soon and I can't whait to see her in her new suit, I will post pics for sure.

Is your subfusca real calm? Mine is very calm, same for my rufilata.
all the rest of my pokies are crazy


----------



## AlainL

*Scorpions Pics*

Hi!

Here's some pics of my scorpions.

Enjoy!

O.ecristatus
I'm pretty sure that one is gravid.






B.arenicola
I think that one is gravid too.






B.jacksoni






R.junceus






C.margaritatus






P.imperator






A.bicolor


----------



## AlainL

*asst pics*

H.maculata











D.variegated












G.pulchra postmolt.
already showing dark color







My slings enclosures, I prefer these to pill vial.


----------



## Apophis

Great pics once again!
Very pretty H. maculata!


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Great pics once again!
> Very pretty H. maculata!


Thanks alot man!

I love my H.mac, she is a wc but molted 7 month ago, and again she's in premolt  
can't whait to see her in her new suit.


----------



## AlainL

*A.geniculata*

Immature male A.geniculata, I think he will reach maturity at is next molt.


----------



## Lorgakor

carpetpython said:


> My slings enclosures, I prefer these to pill vial.


I have some of the exact same enclosures, in three different sizes. I'm curious where you purchase yours from? Mine have different coloured lids but they are the same thing.


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> I have some of the exact same enclosures, in three different sizes. I'm curious where you purchase yours from? Mine have different coloured lids but they are the same thing.


Hi Laura!

Dollar store 3 for a buck.


----------



## ronin

Awesome pics & inverts carpetpython!


----------



## CedrikG

God Bless Dolorama ... j'y trouve de tout


----------



## Lorgakor

carpetpython said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> Dollar store 3 for a buck.


That's cool, I got mine for a similar price, but they are very hard to find out my way. I found a few of the small ones at a dollar store recently but that's it. Real Canadian Superstore had them for a dollar a while ago and I didn't buy enough of them lol! Now they don't have them anymore.


----------



## AlainL

ronin said:


> Awesome pics & inverts carpetpython!


Thanks alot Ronin


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> God Bless Dolorama ... j'y trouve de tout


Salut Cedrik!

C'ten plein ca, Dollorama


----------



## AlainL

*I'm trying a new background for my photos.*

These T's kick hair like crazy,I'm f#k!n itchy right now Just took 2 benadryl and I have to go take a frozen shower, I'm starting to consider not buying new world
tarantulas ever again...except a X.intermedia

With new frame 

Female B.smithi







Immature male B.emilia


----------



## AlainL

*Ceratogyrus marshalli*

Here's some new pics of my C.marshalli.

With new frame

This T is beautiful


----------



## P. Novak

Haha yup gorgeous Ts, and I like the background, but I choose to stay with taking pics within the enclosure. haha. Keep em coming.


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Haha yup gorgeous Ts, and I like the background, but I choose to stay with taking pics within the enclosure. haha. Keep em coming.


Thanks alot fot the comments Paul 

I guess it's less stressfull for the t's when you leave them in there enclosure but It seem like I can never get a good shot.


----------



## syndicate

hey p.metallica is from India not Sri lanka ;]


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> hey p.metallica is from India not Sri lanka ;]


Oups! your right, my mistake:? 

Thanks!


----------



## Apophis

Very nice C. marshalli!! :drool:


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Very nice C. marshalli!! :drool:


Thanks alot Apophis 
I love her, she's sooo beautiful and alot of character.


----------



## AlainL

*More pics.*

Here some new pics.

E.pachypus
































P.cambridgei












B.klaasi

















Holothele sp."Aragua"






















A.bicoloratum






















P.scrofa


----------



## regalis

Oh I want E.pachypus so bad!   Is she very agressive ?


----------



## AlainL

regalis said:


> Oh I want E.pachypus so bad!   Is she very agressive ?


Hi!

You should get one for sure, it's a beauty.
No, not aggresive at all, just a bit defensive.
For a african, she is a angel


----------



## P. Novak

regalis said:


> Oh I want E.pachypus so bad!   Is she very agressive ?


Me too, I shouldn't have sold mine!


----------



## AlainL

Novak said:


> Me too, I shouldn't have sold mine!


 Aww man why did you sell itit's such a beautiful t.


----------



## AlainL

*more pics*

My female Pterinochilus lugardi.



























C.marshalli having dinner.


----------



## AlainL

*More pics.*

It was not easy to take pictures of that one, she kept on moving all the time.

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus


----------



## AlainL

*A pic of my snake.*

Here's my carpet python, she's sooo beautiful.


----------



## SnakeManJohn

I'm going to steal that carpet python!


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> I'm going to steal that carpet python!


Haha, she's beautiful hey?
But she was a real bitch yesterday:evil:almost bit me 2 times.


----------



## SnakeManJohn

carpetpython said:


> Haha, she's beautiful hey?
> But she was a real bitch yesterday:evil:almost bit me 2 times.


 Haha, damn..did she ever bite you before?


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> Haha, damn..did she ever bite you before?


She tried a few time but never got me, but the guy I bought it from got bit alot of time, carpet tend to bite when there very young, mine almost reach her adult size, she's more calm now.

Anyway, I rather get bit by this than get bit by a tarantula


----------



## AlainL

*C.cyaneopubescens*

here's some pics of my female, she molted a week ago.


----------



## AlainL

*More pics*

I tried to mate these H.incei 12 weeks ago and still no egg sac, so I decided to try again today, this time they copulate for 90 minutes straight then unfortunatly the poor male got eaten by the female .Hopefully she's gonna lay a sac this time.



















Just got my second E.pachypus, I find the color on this one are a bit darker.



















G.iheringi



















Just got this one today as well.

Mesobuthus martensii







Female Nhandu coloratovillosus













Scolopendra subspinipes


----------



## AlainL

*I got new t's*

S.arnsdti













Orphnaecus sp.







C.crawshayi







C.huanini













X.intermedia







Female X.immanis







Female C.fasciatum


----------



## LukaszWarsaw

great GBB man :clap:


----------



## AlainL

LukaszWarsaw said:


> great GBB man :clap:


Thanks man!

I love her


----------



## syndicate

nice ardnsti and Orphnaecus sp!


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> nice ardnsti and Orphnaecus sp!


Thanks alot man 

The Orphnaecus in very crazybut beautiful.


----------



## AlainL

*feeding pics*

This t is very productive on webbing got it only 3 days ago and the enclosure is full of web.
C.huanini













Female X.immanis


----------



## AlainL

*Pic of my set up*

Just got a new shelf today


----------



## AlainL

*Freshly molted P.rufilata and H.maculata*

I took out my H.mac for a photo shoot but she gave me a very hard time to go back in her enclosure she was running all over the wall and ceiling and she made a jump from her tank to the wall wich was about 24" I knew they could jump but not that far.

Happy H.maculata













That one was a angel compare to the other one, she's alway very calm.

Female P.rufilata


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Goodluck on the sac, bet you can't wait haha. Nice shelf, my mom walked by and I told her that's what my room will look like, she started to laugh lol.


----------



## AlainL

Johnisriot said:


> Goodluck on the sac, bet you can't wait haha. Nice shelf, my mom walked by and I told her that's what my room will look like, she started to laugh lol.


Hi John!

Thanks alot 

Unfortunatly no sac yet, still have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## AlainL

*Drinking t*

Here's my A.bicoloratum having a drink


----------



## AlainL

*P.formosa*


----------



## AlainL

*C.elegans*


----------



## AlainL

*new P.murinus*

I traded my G.rosea for this today.
I find G.rosea to be a little boring 

P.murinus


----------



## AlainL

This one molted a week ago 

Female P.subfusca































Female H.albostriatum





































Female P.platyomma


----------



## regalis

That albostriatum is stunning :drool: :drool:  freshly molted ?


----------



## AlainL

regalis said:


> That albostriatum is stunning :drool: :drool:  freshly molted ?


Thanks

My favorite Haplopelma, I find her beautiful and she have a very bad attitude too 

No, she molted the 6 november 2006.


----------



## regalis

carpetpython said:


> Thanks
> 
> No, she molted the 6 november 2006.


wow .. long time from last molt and still so beautiful wow


----------



## AlainL

*Feeding pics*

P.subfusca having a roach


----------



## AlainL

*more feeding pics*

P.rufilata







P.formosa


----------



## Apophis

Great pictures once again Alain! :worship: 
That H. albostriatum is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Great pictures once again Alain! :worship:
> That H. albostriatum is absolutely gorgeous!


thanks alot man 

I love that albostriatum, I didn't see her for 2 month and I was sure she was in premolt and molted but when I transfered her of enclosure i could not find a exuvia


----------



## AlainL

*More feeding pics*

H.albostriatum







P.murinus







X.immanis







E.pachypus







This one is about a 1/4" 
Cyriocosmus sp."Bolivia"







Same thing for this one, 1/4"
C.hentzi


----------



## Doezsha

man im in love with your H.albostriatum thats one gorgeous T:clap:


----------



## AlainL

Doezsha said:


> man im in love with your H.albostriatum thats one gorgeous T:clap:


Thanks man 

Ya she's beautiful, my favorite Haplopelma by far.


----------



## cheetah13mo

Very nice albo. Do they usually have the purple on the legs? Very pretty. Can't wait for my little one to get that size.


----------



## AlainL

cheetah13mo said:


> Very nice albo. Do they usually have the purple on the legs? Very pretty. Can't wait for my little one to get that size.


thanks man 

Honnestly I don't have much experience but I think normaly after a molt they have purple femur but that one molted 8 month ago


----------



## AlainL

*Some new additions*

Yesterday I traded most of my NW t's(I couldn't deal with the urticating hair anymore)for a few pokies, Cyriocomus sp."leetzi", O.aureotibialis and a Lampropelma sp."Borneo".

I got a P.miranda, female regalis, female pederseni and striata, unfotunatly could not take pics of them cause they where running all over the place and never stand still.

Here's they only shots I got.

O.aureotibialis













Lampropelma sp."Borneo"













Souvenir pic of one of my hair kicker.

M.robustum


----------



## cheetah13mo

Very nice pics. That little Lampropelma sp. borneo reminds me of cousin it from the Adams family. Very cool looking.


----------



## AlainL

cheetah13mo said:


> Very nice pics. That little Lampropelma sp. borneo reminds me of cousin it from the Adams family. Very cool looking.


Lol 

Thanks alot man


----------



## AlainL

*My new pet*

Here's a pic of my savannah monitor


----------



## fartkowski

I have to agree with others, your  H.albostriatum is awsome
Are these guys as fast as cobalts?
I think I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## CedrikG

> Yesterday I traded most of my NW t's(I couldn't deal with the urticating hair anymore)for a few pokies, Cyriocomus sp."leetzi", O.aureotibialis and a Lampropelma sp."Borneo".


Welcome in the dark side, friend


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Welcome in the dark side, friend


Lol , Serieusement c'est vraiment pas mon style de me debarraser d'un animal que j'achete mais je ne pouvais plus dealer avec les poils urtiquant.
Je vais avoir beaucoup de pokie dans un avenir rapprocher 

Cedrik, viens tu au show le 29 juillet?


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> I have to agree with others, your  H.albostriatum is awsome
> Are these guys as fast as cobalts?
> I think I'll be getting one soon.


Hi!

Thanks for the comment!
god, my albostriatum is popular 

There very fast but I think Lividum are way more crazy.
I defenitively think you should get one...maybe 3 
Martin just got a sac and he is selling the slings for 20$


----------



## AlainL

*Female P.regalis*

Just got this one recently.

P.regalis eating a roach.


----------



## AlainL

*Feeding pics*

Female P.rufilata







Female P.subfusca







Female H.maculata







Female P.formosa


----------



## AlainL

*H.maculata*


----------



## CedrikG

carpetpython said:


> Lol , Serieusement c'est vraiment pas mon style de me debarraser d'un animal que j'achete mais je ne pouvais plus dealer avec les poils urtiquant.


Oui c'est la decision que j'ai prise un jour egalement.



> Je vais avoir beaucoup de pokie dans un avenir rapproché


Hehe excellent ca j'aime bien quand quelqu'un se specialise dans un groupe en particulier pour augmenter les connaissance dans un groupe specifique



> Cedrik, viens tu au show le 29 juillet?


Oui y'a de bonne chances en fait j'avais completement oublié, j'aimerais bien passer au reptile amazone en meme temps peut etre pourrait tu etre mon guide dans cette de fou *!* *!* *!* lol si tu n'a rien a faire cette journee bien sur!

A+ cedrik


----------



## AlainL

*Few more pics during feeding*

Orphnaecus sp.













Orphnaecus sp. Burrow







H.villosella













P.murinus







C.huahini







E.pachypus













M.giganteus


----------



## AlainL

P.cambridgei







M.martensii


----------



## syndicate

:clap: nice work on the photos!!!i like that orphnaecus species.been thinking about trying to get some of those


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> :clap: nice work on the photos!!!i like that orphnaecus species.been thinking about trying to get some of those


Thanks alot Syndicate 

You should get some Orphnaecus for sure there very cool spiders with alot of attitude 

I got the one I have as a freebee but I'm thinking of buying more soon.


----------



## AlainL

*Cyriocosmus sp."Bolivia"*

This one is not even 1/2" and look at these colors.


----------



## AlainL

*new pics.*

P.cambridgei













D.diadema


----------



## AlainL

*First reptile show in montreal*

Hi!

We had our first reptile show in montreal today and it was alot of fun 

Here's some photos of Tarantulacanada's table.

The owners of Tarantulacanada, Martin and Amanda.


----------



## AlainL

*Young P.metallica*







My new spiders 

I got 3 C.schioedtei.













H.schmidti







Mature male P.fasciata, I traded that one to Martin.







Immature male H.schmidti, also traded that one to Martin.







And these 2 last one are Martin and Amanda's spiders, not mine.

P.ultramarinus







Xenesthis sp."white"


----------



## AlainL

*Few more pics from Montreal show.*


----------



## AlainL

*My new turtle*

I got this Reeve's turtle at the Montreal reptile show.

I was helping Martin and Amanda at the show and everything I bought was underneath the table at the end of the day we were starting to pack everything up and wen I whent to pick up my turtle the deli cup that she was in was empty at first I thought someone stoled it and I was very upset we were searching everywere for the turtle but could not find it so I decided to go see the table where I got it from and to my surprise she was there, the guys told me that someone found it and brought it back to them I guess there is still some honest people in this world.

So I decided to call her Houdini.


----------



## AlainL

*Cyriocosmus sp."Venezuela"*







E.pachypus burrow


----------



## AlainL

carpetpython said:


> I tried to mate these H.incei 12 weeks ago and still no egg sac, so I decided to try again today, this time they copulate for 90 minutes straight then unfortunatly the poor male got eaten by the female .Hopefully she's gonna lay a sac this time.


Finally the second mating attempt work.
this is my first egg sac btw







About 120 eggs, half of that already have legs.







The female.


----------



## The Red Queen

Good work Alain!  Looks good so far! :clap:


----------



## AlainL

The Red Queen said:


> Good work Alain!  Looks good so far! :clap:


Hi Amanda!

Thanks alot 
I'm very happy to have a first egg sac


----------



## tweetygt

You have some beautiful T's :worship:


----------



## tarcan

Alain,

Good job!

Martin


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Alain,
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Martin


Thanks man 

I can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## AlainL

tweetygt said:


> You have some beautiful T's :worship:


Hi!

Thanks alot for the kind word


----------



## AlainL

*O.ecristatus*

For the last 2-3 months this scorp didn't accept food, that's is first meal since is hunger strike.
Anyone think she is gravid?
I got her about 10 month ago and she never molted under my care, right now she's sooo fat she look like she is gonna pop.
If he would be in premolt he wouldn't eat, right?

Anyway, here's the pic.


----------



## AlainL

*H.incei 1st instar*

Already climbing all over the place.


----------



## AlainL

*C.shoedtei and iridopelma hirsutum.*

This one is only 2"  



















I.hirsutum


----------



## AlainL

*Female C.elegans*

This one just molted few days ago and she have 2 boyfriend waiting for her.


----------



## AlainL

*some new pics.*

P.miranda







H.villosella







S.crassipes







Lampropelma sp."Borneo" about to pop 







Cyriocosmus sp."Bolivia"







P.subfusca







P.formosa







Reeve's turtle







My set up


----------



## Marce

Wow, very nice setup! Very neat, thats what i like :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Marce said:


> Wow, very nice setup! Very neat, thats what i like :clap:


Thanks alot Marce 

I'm a bit of a neat freak:8o


----------



## eman

Very nice collection and excellent pictures!  Vraiment superbe Alain.

Emmanuel


----------



## AlainL

eman said:


> Very nice collection and excellent pictures!  Vraiment superbe Alain.
> 
> Emmanuel


Hi Emmanuel!

Thanks alot man


----------



## AlainL

*few new pictures*

Freshly molted S.arnsdti













P.ornata


----------



## syndicate

great shots as usual!how big is that crassipes?any idea on sex of it?


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> great shots as usual!how big is that crassipes?any idea on sex of it?


Hi Syndicate!

Thanks for the comment 
The crassipes is about 4" and unfortunately it's a male


----------



## froggyman

that is one fat scorpion!


----------



## syndicate

carpetpython said:


> Hi Syndicate!
> 
> Thanks for the comment
> The crassipes is about 4" and unfortunately it's a male


ah find a way to send him to me!i have an adult female


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> ah find a way to send him to me!i have an adult female


If you would be in Canada, it would be a pleasure.


----------



## AlainL

*new t's*

Here's 2 new one.

Haplopelma sp.













Another P.murinus, I hope that one is female


----------



## Apophis

Whoah   That S. arndsti is gorgeous!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Whoah   That S. arndsti is gorgeous!! :worship: :worship:


Hi Apophis!

Thanks for the comment 
S.arnsdti are very beautiful t with a lot of attitude


----------



## AlainL

*Few new pics.*

Holothele incei going in there new communal tank.







Female P.miranda







Female P.regalis


----------



## Apophis

Nice pix again Alain! :worship: 

The sight of those H. incei spiderlings looks somewhat familiar!
I have slings roaming in my communal setup (1 male, 2 females) aswel since this morning!  

Goodluck with the communal setup! Be sure to give them enough space!


----------



## syndicate

nice one!keep us posted on that incei commanal.that Haplopelma may be h.vonwirthi


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Nice pix again Alain! :worship:
> 
> The sight of those H. incei spiderlings looks somewhat familiar!
> I have slings roaming in my communal setup (1 male, 2 females) aswel since this morning!
> 
> Goodluck with the communal setup! Be sure to give them enough space!


Hi Apophis!

Thanks for the comment 
I'm looking forward to see there behavior in the communal set up.


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> nice one!keep us posted on that incei commanal.that Haplopelma may be h.vonwirthi


Hi Syndicate!

Thanks for the comment 
I will keep you posted on the communal set up for sure.
I also thought the Haplopelma was vonwirthi but I was not to sure.


----------



## AlainL

*A few new pictures.*

C.schioedti

















Lampropelma sp."Borneo"







X.immanis












X.intermedia







Cyriocosmus.sp"Bolivia"







H.villosella







P.metallica







P.subfusca













C.huahini







I.hirsutum


----------



## Doezsha

GTreat photos Carpet Python, I love your C.schioedti I have to add some of these to my collection


----------



## AlainL

Doezsha said:


> GTreat photos Carpet Python, I love your C.schioedti I have to add some of these to my collection



Thanks Doezsha!

I have three of the schioedti and I'm sure gonna try to breed them soon, you should get some for sure they are very cool spider with alot of attitude


----------



## TarantulaLV

I love your Poeclotheria females!! Beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## Doezsha

carpetpython said:


> Thanks Doezsha!
> 
> I have three of the schioedti and I'm sure gonna try to breed them soon, you should get some for sure they are very cool spider with alot of attitude


I plan to my brutha, I plan to. They are beautiful.


----------



## AlainL

TarantulaLV said:


> I love your Poeclotheria females!! Beautiful! Thanks.


Thanks Man


----------



## AlainL

Here's some new pictures.

Holothele sp."Norte de Santander" probably female.







Mature male P.formosa







Female X.immanis.







Female Cyriocosmus sp."Bolivia"







Female P.rufilata.


----------



## Lorgakor

Awesome pictures as usual Alain!


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Awesome pictures as usual Alain!


Thanks alot Laura


----------



## AlainL

*ferw more.*

Female C.schioedti







P.metallica







Female P.striata


----------



## AlainL

*Haplopelma sp."Viet Nam"*


----------



## P. Novak

Great pictures as always Alain! I'm especially fond of your _C.schioedti_, an absolutely gorgeous species!


----------



## AlainL

P. Novak said:


> Great pictures as always Alain! I'm especially fond of your _C.schioedti_, an absolutely gorgeous species!


Thanks alot Paul 

The schioedti are beautiful, I'm very lucky cause Martin had only 5 left and he was nice enough to sell me 3 of them and it turn out that I have 1 male and 2 females


----------



## AlainL

*Pokie pics*

Female P.miranda












Female P.pederseni












Female P.subfusca, IMO the most beautiful pokie.












Female P.regalis


----------



## fartkowski

I agree with you, your P.subfusca is stunning.
I think I may have to get one in the near future.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> I agree with you, your P.subfusca is stunning.
> I think I may have to get one in the near future.


Thanks man 

Martin have some LCF right now if you want some.


----------



## Apophis

Very nice Pics again Alain!
And i think your right about the P. subfusca! And yours is an absolute looker!! :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Apophis


----------



## AlainL

here's 2 new pics.

Enjoy!

Female C.bechuanicus







R.junceus eating a little cricket.


----------



## AlainL

an other one.

Female P.pederseni


----------



## AlainL

*Pokie pics*

P.rufilata







P.subfusca


----------



## TarantulaLV

Nice shots!! :clap:  :clap:


----------



## AlainL

TarantulaLV said:


> Nice shots!! :clap:  :clap:


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

P.murinus







X.intermedia


----------



## AlainL

*New pictures*

I didn't see that one for a few month and I was very impressed with is coloration.

S.arnsdti







P.chordatus







P.miranda







MM P.murinus







C.cyaneopubescens







H.incei







B.arenicola







D.diadema


----------



## syndicate

that miranda is a beauty!great shots!


----------



## Apophis

S. arnsti.... :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Great pix once again Alain! :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Thanks a lot Syndicate and Apophis


----------



## AlainL

*some new pics*

MM P.formosa







Female P.regalis







Female C.marshalli in premolt







female P.cambridgei in premolt







Female P.chordatus







B.jacksoni


----------



## AlainL

R.junceus







C.crawshayi







C.dyscolus







Holothele sp."Norte de Santander"


----------



## AlainL

female C.cyaneopubescens eating a roach.













Female P.pederseni


----------



## sunpoe

A great collection that I can only aspire to have one day.


----------



## AlainL

sunpoe said:


> A great collection that I can only aspire to have one day.


Thanks man 
Believe me, I'm sure you will have a great collection in not too long 
Especially with the the dealer that we have here in canada
I believe that www.tarantulacanada.ca have the greatest selection in North america.


----------



## pinkzebra

Great photos and Ts! I love the pics of your GBB eating the roach. Thanks for sharing pics of your great collection!

Jen


----------



## AlainL

pinkzebra said:


> Great photos and Ts! I love the pics of your GBB eating the roach. Thanks for sharing pics of your great collection!
> 
> Jen




Thanks a lot for the nice comments


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ohhh wow that C.marshalli  is beautiful! Same with the GBB! :clap:  Great photos keep them coming!


----------



## AlainL

talkenlate04 said:


> Ohhh wow that C.marshalli  is beautiful! Same with the GBB! :clap:  Great photos keep them coming!


My C.marshalli look like she is just about to pop she's gonna molt soon.

Thanks alot man comming from you means alot.
I love your picture thread.


----------



## AlainL

Female P.miranda


----------



## AlainL

Sorry, these are a bit cloudy cause I took them trough acrylic front cover.
I find them nice anyway 

Female P.subfusca Highland color form 







Female P.regalis


----------



## AlainL

*Carapace pics*

P.rufilata







P.formosa







P.subfusca







P.regalis







P.miranda







C.huahini







C.marshalli







C.cyaneopubescens







C.crashayi







P.chordatus







H.maculata


----------



## AlainL

*more pokie pics*

Sorry for posting so many of thosebut they are my favorite genus 

Female P.rufilata in premolt







Female P.miranda


----------



## Lorgakor

Wow I love the carapace shots, very nice!


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Wow I love the carapace shots, very nice!


Hi Laura!

Thanks a lot for the comment


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria metallica*

staring to show colors, Hopefully It's a female.


----------



## AlainL

*More pics*

Female Cyriopagopus schioedti



























Female Poecilotheria regalis


----------



## AlainL

*Female Xenesthis immanis*


----------



## AlainL

Mature male Heterothele villosella







Female Cyriocosmus perezmilesi


----------



## Merfolk

Alain rules!!!!:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Merfolk said:


> Alain rules!!!!:worship: :worship: :worship:


Salut Pat!

Thanks a lot man


----------



## AlainL

Female Pterinochilus lugardi













O.ecristatus


----------



## Talkenlate04

That's a chubby little scorp! Nice pics to man keep them coming!  :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Talkenlate04 said:


> That's a chubby little scorp! Nice pics to man keep them coming!  :clap:


I was sure that little scorp was gravid or ready to molt but nothing seem to happen so I guess he is just obese 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## AlainL

*I can't wait for these two to reach maturity*

Monocentropus balfouri 1







Monocentropus balfouri 2


----------



## butch4skin

sexual                      .


----------



## AlainL

*more pics*

Poecilotheria subfusca lowland 



















Poecilotheria ornata







Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## eman

Une superbe collection Alain!  

A+ 

Emmanuel


----------



## AlainL

eman said:


> Une superbe collection Alain!
> 
> A+
> 
> Emmanuel


Salut Emmanuel!

Merci beaucoup pour le compliment


----------



## AlainL

*Female Haplopelma schmidti*


----------



## AlainL

*female Holothele incei*


----------



## Chruňo

Hey Alain!
Really great photos! 
Your collection is absolutely perfect, I saw here some species that I've never heard about 

Good luck, Chruňo


----------



## AlainL

Chruňo said:


> Hey Alain!
> Really great photos!
> Your collection is absolutely perfect, I saw here some species that I've never heard about
> 
> Good luck, Chruňo


Thanks alot for the comments


----------



## AlainL

*Heteroscodra maculata*

Sorry for the blurry photo, this was trough a  acrylic front glass.


----------



## ZooRex

> Sorry for the blurry photo, this was trough a acrylic front glass.


What blurry photo?  ~ Rex


----------



## AlainL

KingRex said:


> What blurry photo?  ~ Rex


Lol, I was talking about the blurry spot on the abdomen, close to the spinnerets.

I still like the photo anyway


----------



## AlainL

*Female Poecilotheria striata*


----------



## Frédérick

Salut Alain! 

Ta collection est superbe et ta P. metallica fait des jaloux lol j'ai hate d'avoir des adultes et eventuellement faire des accouplements! Ça fait longtemps que tu es dans le hobby?
Aussi, à part Tarantula Canada, je ne connais personne d'autre qui vend des mygales, je cherche des adultes en fait (WC ou CB), as-tu des noms/coordonnées à me recommander dans la région de Mtl? Merci et bonne journée!

Fred


----------



## AlainL

Frédérick said:


> Salut Alain!
> 
> Ta collection est superbe et ta P. metallica fait des jaloux lol j'ai hate d'avoir des adultes et eventuellement faire des accouplements! Ça fait longtemps que tu es dans le hobby?
> Aussi, à part Tarantula Canada, je ne connais personne d'autre qui vend des mygales, je cherche des adultes en fait (WC ou CB), as-tu des noms/coordonnées à me recommander dans la région de Mtl? Merci et bonne journée!
> 
> Fred


Merci beaucoup du compliment

Je suis dans le hobby depuis juin 2006.

Le seul endroit ou tu devrais acheter tes mygales est Tarantula Canada  J'aime etre loyal au gens qui me donne un bon service


----------



## Frédérick

T'as raison, c'est vrai qu'ils offrent un très bon service, de très bon prix et en plus ils sont sympathiques! Je trust ben plus ces gens là que quelqu'un qui n'a que des WC...


----------



## AlainL

Female Cyriopagopus schioedti













Heteroscodra maculata again


----------



## AlainL

*Eucrathocelus pachypus*


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria metallica*


----------



## Frédérick

Ça doit être le bijoux de ta collection celle-là! a moins que tu ais une balfouri évidemment...


----------



## AlainL

Last 2


----------



## AlainL

Frédérick said:


> Ça doit être le bijoux de ta collection celle-là! a moins que tu ais une balfouri évidemment...


Salut Frederick,

Oui, j'aime vraiment la metallica mais la subfusca est ma prefere et Je viens justement d'avoir 2 M.balfouri


----------



## Frédérick

carpetpython said:


> Salut Frederick,
> 
> Oui, j'aime vraiment la metallica mais la subfusca est ma prefere et Je viens justement d'avoir 2 M.balfouri


J'avoue que la subfusca est géniale! et félicitation pour tes 2 balfouri, j'espère pour toi que ce sont une male et une femelle!


----------



## pinkzebra

All of your pics are beautiful. That H. mac is just amazing!!!

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing!

Jen


----------



## AlainL

pinkzebra said:


> All of your pics are beautiful. That H. mac is just amazing!!!
> 
> Very nice pics, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Jen


Thanks a lot Jen


----------



## AlainL

*Female Poecilotheria rufilata*

She molted a few days ago


----------



## AlainL

*more photos*

Cyriocosmus sp"Leetzi"Venezuela













Cyriocosmus sp.Venezuela













Female Poecilotheria miranda


----------



## AlainL

*My snake*

Jungle Carpet python


----------



## Apophis

Very nice python Alain! :worship: 
(Not that your other pix aren't great too  )


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Very nice python Alain! :worship:
> (Not that your other pix aren't great too  )


Thanks a lot man


----------



## AlainL

*Female P.striata*


----------



## AlainL

*Female X.immanis*













A other one of the rufilata


----------



## Apophis

Nice pix again Alain!
But are you sure your X. immanis is female? She has alot of purple on her femurs. Actually she looks exactly like my male before he matured. 
If you are certain that she's female your a lucky guy!


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Nice pix again Alain!
> But are you sure your X. immanis is female? She has alot of purple on her femurs. Actually she looks exactly like my male before he matured.
> If you are certain that she's female your a lucky guy!


Thanks man 

Yes the immanis is female.


----------



## Apophis

Then it's the best looking female i've ever seen! 
Like I said, you're lucky guy!


----------



## AlainL

*Freshly molted*

Female Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## Anastasia

very very nice picture tread
I happened to see for the first time
sum people have a talent in photography
and combine it together hobby talent all become pure pleasure
I absolutely see how much you enjoy ur Tarantulas and photography
I just spend couple hours of my life lookin this thread and loving it very much
Thank you for sharing, Anastasia


----------



## AlainL

Anastasia said:


> very very nice picture tread
> I happened to see for the first time
> sum people have a talent in photography
> and combine it together hobby talent all become pure pleasure
> I absolutely see how much you enjoy ur Tarantulas and photography
> I just spend couple hours of my life lookin this thread and loving it very much
> Thank you for sharing, Anastasia


Yes I love tarantulas and photography 

Thanks a lot for the nice comments


----------



## pinkzebra

I don't know much about snakes, but your jungle carpet python is breathtaking! 

All of your photos are fantastic!

Jen


----------



## AlainL

pinkzebra said:


> I don't know much about snakes, but your jungle carpet python is breathtaking!
> 
> All of your photos are fantastic!
> 
> Jen


Thanks a lot Jen


----------



## AlainL

*Female Cyriopagopus schioedti*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Great Shots!! :clap:


----------



## Taki F&T

Great thread, great pics and a great collection Alain! I'm wondering if you still feel the P subfusca is your fav. pokie now that you metallica is starting to show it's true colours?  . They both stunning. You also have a particularly good looking A seemani imo. 
Also been very nice to see the progression in your photography from the begining of this post to the last few :worship: .
You so lucky to be so near to Martin & Amanda, I have ordered a P subfusca from them and a whole bunch of other T's to come (just waiting very impatiently for my permits :? )

Cheers
Taki


----------



## AlainL

TarantulaLV said:


> Great Shots!! :clap:


Thanks man 



Taki F&T said:


> Great thread, great pics and a great collection Alain! I'm wondering if you still feel the P subfusca is your fav. pokie now that you metallica is starting to show it's true colours?  . They both stunning. You also have a particularly good looking A seemani imo.
> Also been very nice to see the progression in your photography from the begining of this post to the last few :worship: .
> You so lucky to be so near to Martin & Amanda, I have ordered a P subfusca from them and a whole bunch of other T's to come (just waiting very impatiently for my permits :? )
> 
> Cheers
> Taki


Thanks a lot for comments 

I still feel the subfusca is my favorite but I love the metallica also and for the seemani I don't have it anymore since I got rid of almost all my new world t's cause of a very bad allergy to urticating hair.

Yea I'm very lucky to live close to Martin and Amanda(15 minutes) and I'm sure, you won't regret dealing with them

Enjoy your subfusca


----------



## syndicate

carpetpython said:


>


great shot!


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> great shot!


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

*Female P.regalis having dinner.*


----------



## tikichick

Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## AlainL

tikichick said:


> Wow! Beautiful!!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Mook

Really nice pictures and collection.


----------



## AlainL

Mook said:


> Really nice pictures and collection.


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

*new pics*

Female Poecilotheria striata







Mm Holothele sp."Norte de santander"







Holothele incei from my communal setup.


----------



## AlainL

*Female Poecilotheria subfusca highland*

this is the most beautiful spider imo.


----------



## AlainL

Avicularia purpurea







Poecilotheria striata


----------



## AlainL

Monocentropus balfouri







Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria subfusca Lcf*

I have 2 like this hopefully I have a female


----------



## Anansis

VERY nice, Alain.

Ollie


----------



## AlainL

Anansis said:


> VERY nice, Alain.
> 
> Ollie


Thanks Ollie


----------



## AlainL

Heteroscodra maculata







Poecilotheria subfusca dcf again


----------



## tikichick

Beautiful!! :clap:


----------



## AlainL

tikichick said:


> Beautiful!! :clap:


Thanks a lot


----------



## wayne the pain

Love that H maculata pic :razz:


----------



## AlainL

wayne the pain said:


> Love that H maculata pic :razz:


Thanks a lot man


----------



## froggyman

your p.chordatus is amazing man


----------



## AlainL

froggyman said:


> your p.chordatus is amazing man


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria metallica*

Yesterday Martin sex This one as a female, I was very happy



















The colors on that one are amazing

Damon diadema.


----------



## Talkenlate04

That last picture might be the best picture you have taken yet! :worship:


----------



## SnakeManJohn

Gorgeous spiders!


----------



## AlainL

Talkenlate04 said:


> That last picture might be the best picture you have taken yet! :worship:


Thanks Ryan 

I'm really happy with that pic too, the colors on that animal are even more beautiful live


----------



## AlainL

SnakeManJohn said:


> Gorgeous spiders!


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

*Female Pterinochilus lugardi*

The slowest grower I have ever seen


----------



## Apophis

Nice pix again Alain! That Damon pic is amazing! :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Nice pix again Alain! That Damon pic is amazing! :worship:


Thanks alot man I'm very happy how the pic came out


----------



## AlainL

*new pics*

Some last pics of my scorps, I'm selling all of them tomorrow.

B.jacksoni













R.junceus







C.margaritatus







O.ecristatus













H.spadix







Happy C.marshalli







C.schioedtei







p.rufilata mating.
I'm crossing my fingers for that one.


----------



## seanbond

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

your collection i s S--I--C--K!!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> your collection i s S--I--C--K!!


Thanks a lot man


----------



## AlainL

*Female Ceratogyrus bechuanicus*

I'm very happy for this one cause one of her leg #4 was broken and I was scared of her getting stuck in her molt but she molted and had a brand new leg under neat her broken one, the leg is shorter and look weird but after a other molt she should be ok.

Sorry, lots of pics of her cause she's beautiful and i don't get the chance to take pics of her to often.


----------



## seanbond

Great pix! never knew this sp was so white!? was that a fresh molt?:clap:


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> Great pix! never knew this sp was so white!? was that a fresh molt?:clap:




Thanks man 
Yes she molted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lorgakor

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!:clap:


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!:clap:


Thanks Laura


----------



## AlainL

*some new photos.*

H.villosella







M.balfouri







Haplopelma sp."Viet Nam"







H.incei







P.chordatus







P.pederseni


----------



## AlainL

*young female Xenesthis intermedia*













cyriocosmus sp."Leetzi"Venezuela


----------



## fartkowski

The pic are great as usual.
I really like the cyriocosmus sp."Leetzi"Venezuela.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> The pic are great as usual.
> I really like the cyriocosmus sp."Leetzi"Venezuela.


Thanks for the comments


----------



## NastyNate

its crazy how they grow their legs back, even though they look a little weird at first.


----------



## AlainL

*Not a T photo.*



NastyNate said:


> its crazy how they grow their legs back, even though they look a little weird at first.


Yea, Tarantulas are amazing creatures.

Sorry, I had to post that pic of my cats


----------



## NastyNate

H.villosella, whered you get that guy, i rarely see them in the US and by the way youve posted 666 times :evil:


----------



## Truff135

NastyNate said:


> H.villosella, whered you get that guy, i rarely see them in the US and by the way youve posted 666 times :evil:


Lol...there's nothing wrong with the *"number"* 666...but that's a tale for another time.


----------



## NastyNate

haha i didnt say anything is wrong with it, actually kinda weird but my buddy got that tattooed on the inside of his lip as a joke


----------



## AlainL

NastyNate said:


> H.villosella, whered you get that guy, i rarely see them in the US and by the way youve posted 666 times :evil:


I got her from Tarantula canada (tarcan).


----------



## seanbond

hey carpet py, do you have any other pix of your haplopelma viet showing its abdomen??


----------



## AlainL

Here you go.


----------



## AlainL

*some new pics*

Female Ceratogyrus marshalli in premolt for over 3 month now 







Freshly molted Monocentropus balfouri.







New petri guecko.


----------



## seanbond

Monocentropus balfouri
cant wait ta get mine! what kind of cam do you use?


----------



## froggyman

your O.ecristatus is so fat it looks like a sausage with claws!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> Monocentropus balfouri
> cant wait ta get mine! what kind of cam do you use?


I use a Panasonic lumix dmc-fz7, not a great camera but for the price it was the best I could find.


----------



## AlainL

froggyman said:


> your O.ecristatus is so fat it looks like a sausage with claws!


Lol, yea he was gravid or in premolt.


----------



## tarcan

carpetpython said:


> New petri guecko.


Those are big feeders you got there buddy! 

Martin


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Those are big feeders you got there buddy!
> 
> Martin


 No worry, I keep these one


----------



## seanbond

keep the pix coming...


----------



## SuperRad

Ceratogyrus marshalli...

STUNNING!


----------



## AlainL

SuperRad said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli...
> 
> STUNNING!


Most beautiful Ceratogyrus imo.


----------



## jbrd

carpetpython said:


> Here you go.



What Sp is this T?


----------



## AlainL

jbrd said:


> What Sp is this T?


Haplopelma sp."Viet nam"


----------



## AlainL

Cyriocosmus sp."Leetzi"Venezuela"







Ceratogyrus Marshalli


----------



## thedude

dude awsome pics!, i wish i could get shots like that


----------



## AlainL

thedude said:


> dude awsome pics!, i wish i could get shots like that


Thanks man 

To get 1 nice photo I need to take about 100 pics of the same specimen and choose the best one 

99 bad pics and one good one


----------



## thedude

carpetpython said:


> Thanks man
> 
> To get 1 nice photo I need to take about 100 pics of the same specimen and choose the best one
> 
> 99 bad pics and one good one


i know how you feel, what you thought was gonna be a 5 min photo shoot for one T drags into 55 mins of picking and choosing


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Thanks man
> 
> To get 1 nice photo I need to take about 100 pics of the same specimen and choose the best one
> 
> 99 bad pics and one good one


I also know how you feel.
It's a very good thing we have digital cameras now.
Imagine doing it with film


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> I also know how you feel.
> It's a very good thing we have digital cameras now.
> Imagine doing it with film


  We would go bankrupt.


----------



## AlainL

Female Eucratocelus pachypus:

























Female Poecilotheria rufilata:


----------



## seanbond

geeez! i need ta make pix like these!:clap:


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> geeez! i need ta make pix like these!:clap:


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

Female Cyriopagopus schioedtei:







Poecilotheria striata:







Poecilotheria subfusca:


----------



## verry_sweet

Amazing T’s you have and I like the last two pictures very much! :worship:


----------



## AlainL

verry_sweet said:


> Amazing T’s you have and I like the last two pictures very much! :worship:


Thanks a lot Stephanie

I like the last pic too, subfusca are my favorite t.


----------



## seanbond

subfusca---
great speciman! how big is she, sick dark color purp, contrast!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> subfusca---
> great speciman! how big is she, sick dark color purp, contrast!


Thanks man 

she's about 6", you should see her live, she is even more beautiful.


----------



## AlainL

female Poecilotheria regalis:







Female Poecilotheria metallica:


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
Nice pokies 
I just got a bunch last weekend at the expo.
They are just little guys right now. I can't wait till they grow up


----------



## AlainL

Lampropelma sp."Borneo"













Ornitoctonus aureotibialis







Selenocosmia arnsdti













A other one of my P.metallica


----------



## seanbond

great colors on the pokies! iv been considering getting some of these..sick pix!


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain.
> Nice pokies
> I just got a bunch last weekend at the expo.
> They are just little guys right now. I can't wait till they grow up


Thanks Chris 

What species of pokie did you get? did you get some metallica?

These thing grow sooo fast


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> great colors on the pokies! iv been considering getting some of these..sick pix!


Thanks man 

You should get at least a dozen of pokies there the coolest spider.


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> What species of pokie did you get? did you get some metallica?
> 
> These thing grow sooo fast


Hey Alain.
I got  P. metallica, P. subfusca, P. rufilata, and P.formosa to go along with my P. ornata's. 
I plan on getting alot more pokies in the future 
I can't get enough of these guys.


----------



## Apophis

That "Lampropelma sp. Borneo" Is starting to look very nice! :worship: 
Nice pix again Alain! :clap:


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain.
> I got  P. metallica, P. subfusca, P. rufilata, and P.formosa to go along with my P. ornata's.
> I plan on getting alot more pokies in the future
> I can't get enough of these guys.


Great selection Chris:clap:aren't we lucky to have Martin and Amanda around?
Poecilotheria are very addictive 

Is your subfusca light or dark color form?


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> That "Lampropelma sp. Borneo" Is starting to look very nice! :worship:
> Nice pix again Alain! :clap:


Thanks a lot man


----------



## seanbond

that lampro is sick!! iv got lings of these on the way..what size is your, how many ya got?


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Great selection Chris:clap:aren't we lucky to have Martin and Amanda around?
> Poecilotheria are very addictive
> 
> Is your subfusca light or dark color form?


Yes we are VERY lucky to have Martin and Amanda 
I 'm not too sure what color form my subfusca is. It's about 2" now. It molted a day after I got it 
It does look like it's more on the lighter side. 
I will have to get some pictures.


----------



## AlainL

C.schioedtei







P.subfusca again


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> that lampro is sick!! iv got lings of these on the way..what size is your, how many ya got?


Thanks man 

This one is about 4" but unfortunately I sold it because I want to concentrate my collection more on arboreal spiders.

It was the last pics from her/he


----------



## AlainL

*My arboreal terrariums.*


----------



## PoPpiLLs

Carpetpython i love your setups :worship:  did you build them your self ?


----------



## AlainL

PoPpiLLs said:


> Carpetpython i love your setups :worship:  did you build them your self ?


Thanks man I bought the 5 gal tanks and customize them myself.


----------



## AlainL

*female Cyriopagopus schioedtei*


----------



## seanbond

Cyriopagopus schioedtei 
i have a juvie of these, one of my favs. what size is she?


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> Cyriopagopus schioedtei
> i have a juvie of these, one of my favs. what size is she?


This one is still young and about 4-5".
I have 3 of those and it turn out to be all females, we tought I had a male and 2 females but after a second time sexing them, we find out that there all female.


----------



## AlainL

Female Heteroscodra maculata







Stromatopelma calceatum


----------



## CedrikG

Tres jolie _Stromatopelma_ mon vieux

Dit dont ca s'envient gros ce thread la!


----------



## AlainL

CedrikG said:


> Tres jolie _Stromatopelma_ mon vieux
> 
> Dit dont ca s'envient gros ce thread la!


Salut Cedrik,

Ca va?

Merci beaucoup pour le compliment


----------



## seanbond

sup carpet, you got any lampropelma to show?


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> sup carpet, you got any lampropelma to show?


No man, sorry, I have no more Lampropelma, I got rid of a lot of my burrowing species since I want to concentrate my self on arboreal spiders.


----------



## AlainL

Female P.cambridgei













Female P.miranda







Female C.schioedtei







S.petrii







P.pictus


----------



## Feelers

I was just browsing through, thought I'd have a look through some random "T" photo threads, and fortunately I found yours.

F*&$ken the bees knees! :clap:

Awesome photos all round, not to mention the massive collection you have there. Nice job!


----------



## AlainL

Feelers said:


> I was just browsing through, thought I'd have a look through some random "T" photo threads, and fortunately I found yours.
> 
> F*&$ken the bees knees! :clap:
> 
> Awesome photos all round, not to mention the massive collection you have there. Nice job!


Thanks a lot man


----------



## AlainL

*Asst new pics.*

Poecilotheria rufilata hopefully gravid:







Female Poecilotheria miranda:







Female Ceratogyrus bechuanicus:







Female Xenesthis immanis:







Holothele incei:


----------



## seanbond

keep it up carpet!


----------



## pedro041484

love the h. maculata! :worship:


----------



## AlainL

thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL

We had our second reptile show in Montreal yesterday 

Here's a pic of Martin and Amanda at there table:







My new pet that I got at the show 

Harlequin crested gecko:


----------



## Anansis

Looks like a nice set-up. You didn't get snowed out? Or in?

Ollie


----------



## AlainL

Anansis said:


> Looks like a nice set-up. You didn't get snowed out? Or in?
> 
> Ollie


Hi Ollie 

How are you and your t's?

Man, we got so much snow in Montreal, it was awful:wall: 
we lucky the show was still on cause a lot of people from Ontario didn't make it to the show.


----------



## AlainL

*2 new pics*

Sorry, nothing special  I just love to take photo of my favorite genus.

Female Poecilotheria striata:







Female Poecilotheria rufilata:


----------



## seanbond

great looking pokies! iv yet to get any but urs look great!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> great looking pokies! iv yet to get any but urs look great!


Thanks a lot man 

What you don't have any pokies? What are you waiting for?

Seriously, you have to get some, you will love them cause of their beauty, speed, aggressiveness when they eat, fast growth, pretty active, easy to keep, and all my pokies are always out during the night(I don't sleep to good:wall: )so I have something to look at when I can't sleep and the myth of pokies beeing aggresive is bull ...., there defensive sometime but not aggressive.


----------



## thedude

carpetpython said:


> Thanks a lot man
> 
> What you don't have any pokies? What are you waiting for?
> 
> Seriously, you have to get some, you will love them cause of their beauty, speed, aggressiveness when they eat, fast growth, pretty active, easy to keep, and all my pokies are always out during the night(I don't sleep to good:wall: )so I have something to look at when I can't sleep and the myth of pokies beeing aggresive is bull ...., there defensive sometime but not aggressive.


first awesome pics!!

2nd i agree.. my regalis wouldnt hurt a fly... well maybe a fly   but you know what i meen


----------



## AlainL

thedude said:


> first awesome pics!!
> 
> 2nd i agree.. my regalis wouldnt hurt a fly... well maybe a fly   but you know what i meen


Thanks man 

It would be pretty interesting to see a pokie try to catch a fly.


----------



## AlainL

*I couldn't sleep*

Heteroscodra maculata:













Female Poecilotheria subfusca "dcf":


----------



## thedude

carpetpython said:


> Heteroscodra maculata:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female Poecilotheria subfusca "dcf":


your H. mac is lovely!! the subfusca is cool lookin aswell but ima sucker for H. mac's


----------



## AlainL

Thanks man


----------



## Marce

Hey,

Nice pics as always!

Is the H. mac really that white or just because of the flash?

BR


----------



## AlainL

Marce said:


> Hey,
> 
> Nice pics as always!
> 
> Is the H. mac really that white or just because of the flash?
> 
> BR


Thanks man 

Yes, the H.mac is really that white


----------



## AlainL

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus:

























Cyriopagopus schioedtei:







Poecilotheria srtiata:







Heteroscodra maculata:


----------



## AlainL

*Eucratocelus pachypus*

I think that's my least nervous tarantula.


----------



## AlainL

*Female Pterinochilus lugardi*

This one was in premolt for 6 months and finally molted recently.

Look how beautiful she is


----------



## †-MarK-†

Wow she really is ! I have neven seen that kind of colors on p.lugardi..


----------



## AlainL

†-MarK-† said:


> Wow she really is ! I have neven seen that kind of colors on p.lugardi..


Thanks man

I also never seen any specimen photos that look like this 

Cedrik told me also that the color on that specimen weir really particular.

Anyway, I'm very happy with here beauty


----------



## AlainL

Feeding time:} 

Ceratogyrus bechuanicus:



















Pterinochilus chordatus:







Poecilotheria pederseni:







Xenesthis immanis:


----------



## seanbond

what could possibly be better than feeding time? great pix, i always look forward 2 feeding my lil monsters, whats the biggest t you got carpet?


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> what could possibly be better than feeding time? great pix, i always look forward 2 feeding my lil monsters, whats the biggest t you got carpet?


Thanks man 

I always look forward 2 feeding time too 

By biggest one is my P.rufilata(about 8").


----------



## AlainL

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei mating.*


----------



## AlainL

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei*

Here's the female, I noticed a lack of orange on here left pedipalp.


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria subfusca*


----------



## fartkowski

Wow Alain.
I never get tired of your P. subfusca 
How big is it?


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Wow Alain.
> I never get tired of your P. subfusca
> How big is it?


Hi Chris,

Believe me, I will never get tired of the subfusca nether  

She's about 6".


----------



## seanbond

subfusca
you got me considering ordering my first pokie! she is a beast!


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo

I just spent an hour looking through this gigantic thread.  I've never seen a more impressive and well kept private collection.  Color me green with envy.  I will soon have a totally full basement of carpet pythons (my specialty) and T's.  Best of luck to you with all your future endeavours.

Eric


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> subfusca
> you got me considering ordering my first pokie! she is a beast!


Hey man,

Subfusca are the most beautiful spider you can find in my opinion, you should get one...I mean at least 3 without hesitation.


----------



## AlainL

Snakeguybuffalo said:


> I just spent an hour looking through this gigantic thread.  I've never seen a more impressive and well kept private collection.  Color me green with envy.  I will soon have a totally full basement of carpet pythons (my specialty) and T's.  Best of luck to you with all your future endeavours.
> 
> Eric


Thanks a lot for your very kind words 

Since you specialize in Morelia, can you tell me what you think about mine?
It look like a cross breed with a jaguar or something 

Thanks again


----------



## AlainL

HiHi  My thread just hit the 20000 views


----------



## AlainL

Pterinochhilus chordatus:







Tapinauchenius gigas:







Cyriopagopus schioedtei:







Poecilotheria subfusca:


----------



## AlainL

Poecilotheria subfusca lcf 02 unsexed



















Poecilotheria subfusca lcf 01 unsexed



















Poecilotheria pederseni female







Heteroscodra maculata


----------



## † [sandi] †

Hi! 

as usual really good pictures.:clap: 

that last picture of maculata is awsome  . 
mine molted and i just got a few shots of her. posting in 2 mins.

and that subfusca on previous post. man i got to get one soon.

best regards

sandi


----------



## AlainL

† [sandi] †;1116231 said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> as usual really good pictures.:clap:
> 
> that last picture of maculata is awsome  .
> mine molted and i just got a few shots of her. posting in 2 mins.
> 
> and that subfusca on previous post. man i got to get one soon.
> 
> best regards
> 
> sandi


Thanks a lot man


----------



## jukahman

Wowowowww...very very nice collection u got there...   ...im soooo jealous...lol


----------



## von_z

I hope my little H. mac turns out to be female and looks like yours.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## AlainL

jukahman said:


> Wowowowww...very very nice collection u got there...   ...im soooo jealous...lol


 Thanks a lot man


----------



## AlainL

von_z said:


> I hope my little H. mac turns out to be female and looks like yours.  Beautiful!!!


Thanks a lot man 

The one I have was a wc but not fully grown when I got her, since I have her on my care she molted 4 times in a bit more than a year, they seem to have a very fast metabolism.


----------



## AlainL

*Cyriocosmus time*

One of the only hair kicker that I don't mind keeping 

Cyriocosmus sp."Leetzi" Venezuela:







Cyriocosmus perezmilesi:







Cyriocosmus sp."Venezuela"


----------



## AlainL

Female Haplopelma schmidti:













Female Haplopelma albostriatum:













Female Poecilotheria rufilata:







Female Eucratocelus pachypus:







Female Heteroscodra maculata:


----------



## seanbond

happy easter carpet!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> happy easter carpet!


Thanks a lot man 

Same to you.


----------



## syndicate

nice shots!great lookin albostriatum!


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> nice shots!great lookin albostriatum!


Thanks a lot Chris 

Happy easter man.


----------



## AlainL

*3 last photos for today.*

Avicularia purpurea, slowest growing avic I've seen 







Tapinauchenius gigas, freshly molted:







Female Poecilotheria striata:







Happy easter to everyone.


----------



## seanbond

Avicularia purpurea= abominal snowman of the spider world
sick white hairs as a ling, sick is always carpet!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> Avicularia purpurea= abominal snowman of the spider world
> sick white hairs as a ling, sick is always carpet!


   

Thanks sean 

I find them cool as sling, but I can't wait for them(I have 2) to show adult colors.


----------



## moose35

great stuff man....awesome photos...awesome animals




                      moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> great stuff man....awesome photos...awesome animals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Thanks a lot man


----------



## AlainL

*Female Poecilotheria metallica*


----------



## seanbond

p. metallica=beast on the x-men squad, just incase if you know anything about comic books...keep it coming carpet!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> keep it coming carpet!


I will.

Sorry Sean, I know nothing about comic books 

Only thing I know about beast, is that she eat like one


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria rufilata*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Your Metallica is stunning!


----------



## AlainL

TarantulaLV said:


> Your Metallica is stunning!


Thanks a lot man 

She still young, I got her 8 months ago as second or third instar and she is almost adult size Pokies grow sooo fast


----------



## AlainL

A few pics cause I can't sleep:wall: but It give me the chance to see all my tarantulas 

Female Poecilotheria pederseni:













Poecilotheria striata:







This one seem to have a never ending bad day 

Ceratogyrus marshalli:













I had 3 specimens of that species(now have 2 cause I exchange one) and they weir all female:wall: when you want a female you get a male and when you want a male you get female it seem.

Cyriopagopus schioedtei:













This one is in premolt right now.

Xenesthis immanis:







Something different...

Crested gecko:


----------



## cheetah13mo

carpetpython said:


>


That is an awsome picture. Great colors and her posture is kick A$$. Did she just have a molt?


----------



## AlainL

cheetah13mo said:


> That is an awsome picture. Great colors and her posture is kick A$$. Did she just have a molt?


Thanks Jeremy 

Ya, she just molted 2 weeks ago and she's beautiful.

I'm getting 2 or 3 more metallica in about a month


----------



## AlainL

*Female Monocentropus balfouri*

She just molted 3 days ago isn't she pretty?


----------



## AlainL

*3 last photos for today.*

Poecilotheria regalis:







Cyriopagopus schioedtei:


----------



## seanbond

that cyriopag sch is off da chAIN! i cant wait for mine to mature, your balfouri is a blinding beauty! what size is she, mine is around 2-2.5 or so..


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> that cyriopag sch is off da chAIN! i cant wait for mine to mature, your balfouri is a blinding beauty! what size is she, mine is around 2-2.5 or so..


Thanks sean 

My 2 balfouri are around 1.5-2" and there both female.


----------



## cheetah13mo

Love the balfouri. You gonna breed them when their big enough?


----------



## AlainL

cheetah13mo said:


> Love the balfouri. You gonna breed them when their big enough?


Thanks Jeremy 

You bet I will try to breed them 

My friend have I think 12 of those so we should see them on the Canadian market within a few years.


----------



## AlainL

P.rufilata:







P.cambridgei:







H.maculata:


----------



## syndicate

nice shots!your balfouri is a beauty!


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> nice shots!your balfouri is a beauty!


Thanks a lot Chris, she is finally showing some colors


----------



## AlainL

P.metallica:







P.rufilata:







P.pederseni:







P.subfusca highland form:


----------



## verry_sweet

Your pictures are really good and your T’s are beautiful!


----------



## Apophis

That last P. metallica shot is amazing!! :clap: :clap: :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Thanks a lot Stephanie and Sietse 

I don't know why but something tell me that she's gravid


----------



## AlainL

*Cyriocosmus sp."Leetzi" Venezuela*

Freshly molted, can't wait to have this one sexed


----------



## Anansis

Nice pictures again Alain. Did one of my boys have anything to do with that GBB? 


Ollie


----------



## TarantulaLV

Your Maculata is to die for!!!! :drool: :clap:


----------



## olablane

People that have collections like yours are so lucky. They are gorgeous. My wife only says I can have 13


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo

*sorry for the late reply*



carpetpython said:


> Thanks a lot for your very kind words
> 
> Since you specialize in Morelia, can you tell me what you think about mine?
> It look like a cross breed with a jaguar or something
> 
> Thanks again


Hey,

Sorry man, I've been out of town for a few days.  I can't seem to find your picture of that carpet.  Is it somewhere in this very thread and I just missed it? (I wouldn't put it past me, I'm exhausted right now, lol)  Let me know, and I'll tell you what I think.  Again, amazing T collection.  Keep up the good work.

Eric


----------



## AlainL

Anansis said:


> Nice pictures again Alain. Did one of my boys have anything to do with that GBB?
> 
> 
> Ollie


Hi Ollie,

Thanks a lot for the comment 

Yes, your first male mated with my female(I think) cause I didn't see them.
But obviously she is gravid cause she is not in premolt and she didn't eat that much for the past 3 weeks 

It didn't go very good with the second one tough the female almost eat him, she remove one of is leg, luckily, I was there to split them up cause it would of be the end of him.

Martin have both of your males now

Take care Ollie.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

TarantulaLV said:


> Your Maculata is to die for!!!! :drool: :clap:


Thanks a lot man 

When I got her, believe me she was not that nice looking(she's a wc).
Since I got her she molted 4 times and she adapted very well to captivity.


----------



## AlainL

olablane said:


> People that have collections like yours are so lucky. They are gorgeous. My wife only says I can have 13


Thanks a lot for the comments

Go with 13, then GRADUALLY go up to 30


----------



## AlainL

Snakeguybuffalo said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry man, I've been out of town for a few days.  I can't seem to find your picture of that carpet.  Is it somewhere in this very thread and I just missed it? (I wouldn't put it past me, I'm exhausted right now, lol)  Let me know, and I'll tell you what I think.  Again, amazing T collection.  Keep up the good work.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric,

Thanks for the comment man 

Here's a pic of my snake.







Tell me what you think


----------



## squeaky10199

Beautiful Python!!!!!! i love it! now i want one... somebody is jealous!!!!


----------



## olablane

I hate to say it but snakes are my first love (after Wifey) but arent aloud to have one anymore. Once had 17 ft  albino burmese


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo

That's a beautiful Jungle carpet python.  Doesn't look like much of an intergrade (although in the america's it's hard to get a truly "pure" form of any of the morelia spilota complex).  But that looks to me like a classic example of a beautiful JCP.  Nice snake man.

@squeaky, they are awesome snakes, they are predominately what I keep and breed.  I'll be getting into spider breeding soon tho.  They're very rewarding, and stay an impressive size while still being easy to handle.  Awesome display animals too, hangin around in trees and such.  You should definitely get one...lol


----------



## AlainL

Thanks a lot to Squeaky and Olablane


----------



## AlainL

Snakeguybuffalo said:


> That's a beautiful Jungle carpet python.  Doesn't look like much of an intergrade (although in the america's it's hard to get a truly "pure" form of any of the morelia spilota complex).  But that looks to me like a classic example of a beautiful JCP.  Nice snake man.
> 
> @squeaky, they are awesome snakes, they are predominately what I keep and breed.  I'll be getting into spider breeding soon tho.  They're very rewarding, and stay an impressive size while still being easy to handle.  Awesome display animals too, hangin around in trees and such.  You should definitely get one...lol


Thanks a lot man 

Sorry my ignorance, but what do you mean by jcp? Jaguar carpet python?

Thanks!


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo

carpetpython said:


> Thanks a lot man
> 
> Sorry my ignorance, but what do you mean by jcp? Jaguar carpet python?
> 
> Thanks!


Nope. JCP is Jungle Carpet Python.

Eric


----------



## AlainL

Snakeguybuffalo said:


> Nope. JCP is Jungle Carpet Python.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric,

Ok, thanks someone told me it was mixed with a jaguar, I guess he didn't really know what he was talking about 

Thanks man!


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo

carpetpython said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Ok, thanks someone told me it was mixed with a jaguar, I guess he didn't really know what he was talking about
> 
> Thanks man!


Hi again.  From the looks of it, I don't see any jaguar.  It's possible that it was born as a normal offspring in a clutch of Jaguars, which is what that person might have meant by it.  I've included a pic of one of my carpets, he's a Jag sibling, meaning he doesn't have a true jaguar pattern, but got some of the jag genes, as it were.  Either way, you have a stunning Jungle there.

Eric


----------



## AlainL

Snakeguybuffalo said:


> Hi again.  From the looks of it, I don't see any jaguar.  It's possible that it was born as a normal offspring in a clutch of Jaguars, which is what that person might have meant by it.  I've included a pic of one of my carpets, he's a Jag sibling, meaning he doesn't have a true jaguar pattern, but got some of the jag genes, as it were.  Either way, you have a stunning Jungle there.
> 
> Eric


Hi Eric,

That's a very snake also:clap:


----------



## AlainL

Poecilotheria rufilata:







Cyriopagopus schioedtei:


----------



## syndicate

very nice!


----------



## AlainL

Pic of me with my snake


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> very nice!


Thanks Chris


----------



## AlainL

*Last pics of the night.*

Stromatopelma calceatum:







Heteroscodra maculata:


----------



## seanbond

Heteroscodra maculata="pale moon"
nice spid!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> Heteroscodra maculata="pale moon"
> nice spid!


 Thanks sean 

Poecilotheria subfusca:


----------



## seanbond

subfusca
you are really pushing my button to buy a couple of these!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> subfusca
> you are really pushing my button to buy a couple of these!


Sean,

Your telling me you don't have at least 3 of these 

What are you waiting for:wall: 

Seriously, their the most beautiful Pokies imo.


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Sean,
> 
> Your telling me you don't have at least 3 of these
> 
> What are you waiting for:wall:
> 
> Seriously, their the most beautiful Pokies imo.



Not only one of the most beautiful pokies, but one of the best looking T's in general.
I can look at these guys for days


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Not only one of the most beautiful pokies, but one of the best looking T's in general.
> I can look at these guys for days


Subfusca(highland form) are the best looking t imo, metallica was close second for me, but I change my mind since my miranda molted metallica is now in third place.


----------



## AlainL

*Adult female Poecilotheria miranda*

Here you go 













Adult female Poecilotheria subfusca "highland form"


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria subfusca*

Here's a comparison between 2 specimens of highland and lowland form at the exact same size.

Lowland form.







Highland form.


----------



## AlainL

*Female Poecilotheria metallica*


----------



## moose35

those highlands are insane......


awesome pics as usual.


                 moose


----------



## syndicate

great shots man!you got some awesome Poecilotheria adults in your collection!
sadly i havent taken photos of most of my adult poec's.any luck breeding any of your arboreals yet?


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> those highlands are insane......
> 
> 
> awesome pics as usual.
> 
> 
> moose


Thanks a lot man 

The highland form is beautiful but very uncommon compare to the lowland form.

I consider myself very lucky to have one


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> great shots man!you got some awesome Poecilotheria adults in your collection!
> sadly i havent taken photos of most of my adult poec's.any luck breeding any of your arboreals yet?


Hi Chris,

Thanks a lot for the comment 

So far I mated my rufilata but the male got eaten after a few days, been 2 1/2 months now and still no egg sac but I'm getting another male in 2 weeks.

Also tried to mate my subfusca highland but still nothing also.

I'm still crossing my fingers tho.

And last I mated my P.cambridgei and for this, I witness the mating but it was very quick,I noticed at least one insertion 

In the next few weeks I'm getting 1 mm P.pederseni, 1 mm P.regalis and 1 im P.miranda

Hopefully they will be productive.


----------



## syndicate

best luck with the breeding!


----------



## Tunedbeat

Very nice collection you have.  
Awesome pics too!


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> best luck with the breeding!


Thanks Chris


----------



## AlainL

Tunedbeat said:


> Very nice collection you have.
> Awesome pics too!


Thanks a lot man 

Coming from you means a lot to me :worship:


----------



## AlainL

*Eucratocelus constrictus*



















Avicularia purpurea







Poecilotheria rufilata







Poecilotheria metallica













Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## AlainL

*last pics for today.*

Female Poecilotheria formosa.







Female Pterinochilus chordatus.







Female Ceratogyrus bechuanicus.







Unsexed Cyriocosmus perezmilesi.







Female Cyricosmus sp."Venezuela"







Damon diadema.


----------



## syndicate

that Damon species is awesome man!cool shots.
ive never kept any of those before.


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> that Damon species is awesome man!cool shots.
> ive never kept any of those before.


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the comment man 

I got rid of all my scorpions, centipedes, roaches but I find this species so cool that I'm keeping both of them, you should really try to keep 1 or 2, their amazing hunters, their so fast it's incredible

Here's a pic of one of mine freshly molted.


----------



## syndicate

wow thats stunning!yeah mabey i should get a couple hehe
u can keep them in groups to eh?i would love to take photos of some of them aswell.good subject :]


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> wow thats stunning!yeah mabey i should get a couple hehe
> u can keep them in groups to eh?i would love to take photos of some of them aswell.good subject :]


Hi Chris,

Thanks man 

Honestly, I eared many different story about keeping them in groups 
So I won't answer your question since I'm not sure if they can live together, sorry:8o I keep mine separate tho.

Female Poecilotheria striata:







Freshly mated Psalmopoeus cambridgei, the bitch ate the male after mating:evil:


----------



## syndicate

nice cambridgei!my female at two males lol!
but she did lay a sack for me ;]
best luck with the mating


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> nice cambridgei!my female at two males lol!
> but she did lay a sack for me ;]
> best luck with the mating


Thanks Chris

It was the second time my female was mated with that male. 

I'm pretty confident that she will lay a sac too, I saw a very good insertion.

Crossing my fingers.


----------



## AlainL

Poecilotheria ornata:







Poecilotheria miranda:







Poecilotheria rufilata:







Heteroscodra maculata:


----------



## syndicate

awesome miranda!love the colors


----------



## † [sandi] †

outsanding pictures as always man. :worship: technically and colorfull very good. awsome collection.   some of them i must get soon too 

take care

sandi


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain nice P miranda.
I will be getting mine tomorrow (as well as a few other species)


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> awesome miranda!love the colors


I just figured out how to do a multi quote, lol.

Thanks a lot chris She's a beauty, she just molted a week and a half ago, that's why she is still skinny, she got her first meal yesterday.



			
				† [sandi] †;1131164 said:
			
		

> outsanding pictures as always man. :worship: technically and colorfull very good. awsome collection.   some of them i must get soon too
> 
> take care
> 
> sandi


Thanks a lot Sandi

I don't think you have a P.subfusca"highland form", that's the one you should get, their beautiful Actually their my favorite spider.

Are they easy to find in Slovenia?




fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain nice P miranda.
> I will be getting mine tomorrow (as well as a few other species)


Thanks alot Chris 

You won't regret getting the miranda she will probably become one of your favorite pokie. 

What else are you getting?


----------



## AlainL

Poecilotheria miranda, again 







Poecilotheria regalis:







Psalmopoeus cambridgei:


----------



## † [sandi] †

o yes they are beautiful. :drool: 

but in slovenia is it impossible to find. we actually dont have anything much here. we are buying T's from bigger country's in EU. couse keeping T's is in Slovenia not that common and quite new. anything we have is from germany, denmark, uk, etc..

take care

sandi


----------



## AlainL

† [sandi] †;1131772 said:
			
		

> o yes they are beautiful. :drool:
> 
> but in slovenia is it impossible to find. we actually dont have anything much here. we are buying T's from bigger country's in EU. couse keeping T's is in Slovenia not that common and quite new. anything we have is from germany, denmark, uk, etc..
> 
> take care
> 
> sandi


Hi Sandi,

Same thing in Canada, the hobby is pretty much new and still not very popular but I'm very fortunate to live at 15 minutes from one of the biggest dealer of tarantulas in America(www.tarantulacanada.ca) and I consider him and is wife as friends, if they would not be there I wouldn't be in the hobby


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Thanks alot Chris
> 
> You won't regret getting the miranda she will probably become one of your favorite pokie.
> 
> What else are you getting?


I am getting
Bonnetina cyaneifemur
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Poecilotheria regalis
Lampropelma sp. "Borneo"
and a fe others.
Actually Amanda should be any time now


----------



## fartkowski

carpetpython said:


> Hi Sandi,
> 
> Same thing in Canada, the hobby is pretty much new and still not very popular but I'm very fortunate to live at 15 minutes from one of the biggest dealer of tarantulas in America(www.tarantulacanada.ca) and I consider him and is wife as friends, if they would not be there I wouldn't be in the hobby


I don't live as close but I too am fortunate to know Martin and Amanda.


----------



## TarantulaLV

I may have mentioned this already but your H. Mac is stunning!!! :clap:


----------



## † [sandi] †

carpetpython said:


> Hi Sandi,
> 
> Same thing in Canada, the hobby is pretty much new and still not very popular but I'm very fortunate to live at 15 minutes from one of the biggest dealer of tarantulas in America(www.tarantulacanada.ca) and I consider him and is wife as friends, if they would not be there I wouldn't be in the hobby


your one lucky guy then . that is very good.

take care

sandi


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> I am getting
> Bonnetina cyaneifemur
> Ephebopus cyanognathus
> Poecilotheria regalis
> Lampropelma sp. "Borneo"
> and a fe others.
> Actually Amanda should be any time now


Your getting cool stuff:clap: 
I wonder what the few others are 

Have a good show today 



TarantulaLV said:


> I may have mentioned this already but your H. Mac is stunning!!! :clap:


Thanks a lot man


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria regalis*

feeding time


----------



## Lorgakor

Awesome pics as always, your _P. miranda _is a beauty!


----------



## sydward

these pitchers are awsome..how do i get pitchers on?? i had tried a million times. just never wotks..haha


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Awesome pics as always, your _P. miranda _is a beauty!


Thanks a lot Laura 

I love my miranda even more them my metallica's 



sydward said:


> these pitchers are awsome..how do i get pitchers on?? i had tried a million times. just never wotks..haha


Thanks a lot 

are you talking about putting your pics on this board?

If yes, you have to upload your photos first to photobucket.com(if you don't have a account, open one it's free) once your pics are uploaded left click on IMG code(below the photos) to copy the link, then you paste the link in your arachnoboards picture thread.

Hope that help


----------



## AlainL

*More photos*

P.cambridgei:







H.maculata:







P.rufilata:


----------



## AlainL

Poecilotheria miranda:













Poecilotheria rufilata:


----------



## seanbond

sup carpet!

if you could one choose one, who would it be??

subfusca--miranda---tigerwess--???


----------



## fartkowski

seanbond said:


> sup carpet!
> 
> if you could one choose one, who would it be??
> 
> subfusca--miranda---tigerwess--???


That would be a tough choice.
Eh Alain, 
everytime I see your pokies I get excited and can't wait for mine to grow up


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> sup carpet!
> 
> if you could one choose one, who would it be??
> 
> subfusca--miranda---tigerwess--???


Hey Sean,

I have all of the above but between all of them would be subfusca(highland) 100 miles a hour even between a balfouri I would choose subfusca.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> That would be a tough choice.
> Eh Alain,
> everytime I see your pokies I get excited and can't wait for mine to grow up


Hi Chris,

You will see, In a year or so, all of your Pokie will be adult 

They grow so freakin fast


----------



## seanbond

carpetpython said:


> Hey Sean,
> 
> I have all of the above but between all of them would be subfusca(highland) 100 miles a hour even between a balfouri I would choose subfusca.


is there a noticeable difference between both?? highland n other?


----------



## †-MarK-†

carpetpython said:


> You will see, In a year or so, all of your Pokie will be adult
> 
> They grow so freakin fast


Haha i have my formosa for a year now..bought as sling and she is not over 1,5'' yet . I don't know what is wrong


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> is there a noticeable difference between both?? highland n other?


Hi Sean,

The highland form is much darker then the lowland, also a lot more yellow on the highland, the carapace of the lowland is much bigger in proportion of the spider size, the highland can reach about 6" and the lowland reach about 8" but there was a record of about 10" for a lowland.

Hope that help 



†-MarK-† said:


> Haha i have my formosa for a year now..bought as sling and she is not over 1,5'' yet . I don't know what is wrong


Depending on your temperature and the amount of food you give her, it can make a big difference, I feed mine a lot and on a regular basis but no power feed.

I had a formosa(male tho) bought as a sling, and it reach maturity in 8 months.

I don't think it's normal for a pokie to be only 1.5" after a year


----------



## AlainL

*Pterinochilus lugardi*





































Psalmopoeus cambridgei:













Poecilotheria formosa:







Poecilotheria miranda:







Poecilotheria striata:


----------



## AlainL

*Ceratogyrus marshalli*


----------



## moose35

hey can you do me a favor?...can you take a crappy picture for me. i'm tired of seeing all of these good pics... 



                    moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> hey can you do me a favor?...can you take a crappy picture for me. i'm tired of seeing all of these good pics...
> 
> 
> 
> moose


 Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

Female P.formosa












Female P.metallica


----------



## TarantulaLV

Those last two are gorgeous!! Nice Shots! :clap:


----------



## AlainL

TarantulaLV said:


> Those last two are gorgeous!! Nice Shots! :clap:


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

P.regalis












P.cambridgei






H.maculata






P.formosa


----------



## AlainL

A.pupurea






P.pulcher






P.irminia






P.metallica


----------



## seanbond

nice as always carpet! how many t's you got?


----------



## jettubes

wow some of those spiders have beautiful colors 
on them fantastic photo's you took there mate great job
:clap:


----------



## Nich

Alain, those are some exceptional photos, I love the cropping and the borders...what program do you use for those?


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> nice as always carpet! how many t's you got?
> 
> Thanks Sean
> 
> I have 54 now and lot of them are females, I got rid of alot of my burrowers and almost all my new world since I react very badly to the urticating hairs
> 
> 
> jettubes said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow some of those spiders have beautiful colors
> on them fantastic photo's you took there mate great job
> :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> Nich said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alain, those are some exceptional photos, I love the cropping and the borders...what program do you use for those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I use hellicon filter.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlainL

*T.gigas*







P.subfusca






P.lugardi






P.metallica


----------



## fartkowski

Wow Alain.
Your P metallica is looking good


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Wow Alain.
> Your P metallica is looking good


Thanks Chris


----------



## tarcan

Alain,

Is this T. gigas from the babies you got from me not too long ago?!?! 

Martin


----------



## seanbond

sup carpet, checkin out your thread as usual...


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Alain,
> 
> Is this T. gigas from the babies you got from me not too long ago?!?!
> 
> Martin


Salut Martin,

Yep, it's these


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> sup carpet, checkin out your thread as usual...


sup Sean,
Thanks for checking my thread


----------



## tarcan

carpetpython said:


> Salut Martin,
> 
> Yep, it's these


Man, they were 2nd instars two weeks ago!


----------



## AlainL

tarcan said:


> Man, they were 2nd instars two weeks ago!


----------



## AlainL

*P.metallica again*


----------



## AlainL

*C.cyaneopubescens eggsac.*







C.marshalli































P.tigrinaweselli







P.pederseni







P.metallica







P.formosa


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
Nice pictures.
I really like your C.marshalli.
I have been looking for one of these for a while now.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain.
> Nice pictures.
> I really like your C.marshalli.
> I have been looking for one of these for a while now.


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the comment 
I love my marshalli too never seen them on a canadian price list, I was lucky since I got it as a trade.


----------



## daniel15

nice collection of spiders! your C.marshalli looks great! and your P.metallica is so beautiful! hope youcan post more awsome pics. goodluck!


----------



## AlainL

*C.shioedtei*













P.formosa


----------



## AlainL

daniel15 said:


> nice collection of spiders! your C.marshalli looks great! and your P.metallica is so beautiful! hope youcan post more awsome pics. goodluck!




Thanks for your comments


----------



## AlainL

H.maculata







P.rufilata







P.miranda







P.metallica







A.purpurea







C.schioedtei


----------



## AlainL

Monocentropus balfouri



















Pterinochilus lugardi



















Poecilotheria pederseni







Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
Your M balfouri's looking really good 
Mine is still just a little guy.


----------



## syndicate

great pics Alain!congrats on the GBB eggsack to!thats a tough species to breed right there  
best luck with it!
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain.
> Your M balfouri's looking really good
> Mine is still just a little guy.


Thanks Chris 

You will be surprised, they grow a lot faster then what I was expecting 



syndicate said:


> great pics Alain!congrats on the GBB eggsack to!thats a tough species to breed right there
> best luck with it!
> -Chris


Thanks Chris 

Unfortunately, they egg sac was not good 

I will try again after her next molt.


----------



## AlainL

*M.balfouri again*


----------



## Morkelsker

sweet hehe

How big is she now?


----------



## beardslykrew

youve got some great pictures there. i realy liked h. lividum. probly one of the best ive ever seen for that species. i wish my colection was that great


----------



## AlainL

Morkelsker said:


> sweet hehe
> 
> How big is she now?


Thanks 
She's about 2 1/2".



beardslykrew said:


> youve got some great pictures there. i realy liked h. lividum. probly one of the best ive ever seen for that species. i wish my colection was that great


Thanks 
Unfortunately, alot of t's pictured on my thread I don't have anymore, including the H.lividum.


----------



## AlainL

Cyriocosmus leetzi













Poecilotheria miranda


----------



## AlainL

*Eucratocelus*

E.constrictus







E.pachypus


----------



## Apophis

Hey Alain,

Do you shoot your pics at high ISO? There seems te be quite alot of "noise" in your pics. Could also be because of the resize though.
Otherwise nice pics again!  I love the C. leetzi! :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Hey Alain,
> 
> Do you shoot your pics at high ISO? There seems te be quite alot of "noise" in your pics. Could also be because of the resize though.
> Otherwise nice pics again!  I love the C. leetzi! :worship:


Hi Sietse,

Thanks C.leetzi are very cool little tarantula, I have a mature male, a female and one unsexed for this species, hopefully, I can reproduce them.  

The previous pics where at 200 iso and the following(marshalli) are at 400, is it better?

Thanks for the tip 

C.marshalli


----------



## Apophis

Higher ISO unfortunately means more noise. You can try shooting at ISO 100, should be better then  
Very nice marshalli! :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Higher ISO unfortunately means more noise. You can try shooting at ISO 100, should be better then
> Very nice marshalli! :clap:


Ok, thanks for the tip Sietse 

C.bechuanicus







E.constrictus


----------



## seanbond

what more can i say about this thread?
its a toss up between you in fartowski 4 the best thead!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> what more can i say about this thread?
> its a toss up between you in fartowski 4 the best thead!


Sup Sean,

Thanks man but I think there is alot of better thread then mine.


----------



## AlainL

Not a spider but whatever 

crested gecko







Heteroscodra maculata







Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## AlainL

C.cyaneopubescens







P.metallica







P.rufilata







Jungle carpet python


----------



## dannax

Beautiful H. Maculata. I'm going to get one for my birthday, it's just beautiful.

I think the noise adds to more detailed pictures. I used to be one for softening pictures and the such. Now I find myself adding noise. I don't have a great camera anymore. The last one I spent quite a bit on and (a really nice Nikon Digital SLR, my entire tax check!!!) and someone felt the need to take it. Stupid thieves! That's one thing I can't stand.


----------



## Rydog

Great pics by the way. I also got a nice camera, nikon D40. Are your pics "sharpened" all the way? Whenever I do that it makes the pics look similar to yours. Great photos of beautiful specimens.


----------



## AlainL

dannax said:


> Beautiful H. Maculata. I'm going to get one for my birthday, it's just beautiful.
> 
> I think the noise adds to more detailed pictures. I used to be one for softening pictures and the such. Now I find myself adding noise. I don't have a great camera anymore. The last one I spent quite a bit on and (a really nice Nikon Digital SLR, my entire tax check!!!) and someone felt the need to take it. Stupid thieves! That's one thing I can't stand.


Thanks for the comment 
Sorry about your camera, I hate thieves too:evil: 



Rydog said:


> Great pics by the way. I also got a nice camera, nikon D40. Are your pics "sharpened" all the way? Whenever I do that it makes the pics look similar to yours. Great photos of beautiful specimens.


Thanks for the comment the camera I have right now kinda suck, I will get something better around Christmas time 

Some of my sharpen photos show the same amount of noise when unsharpen


----------



## AlainL

*few more pics*

Mature male P.subfusca"lowland"







P.chordatus







C.cyaneopubescens







P.metallica


----------



## AlainL

*P.subfusca"highland" with egg sac*

Sorry for the very crappy pic:8o


----------



## Apophis

Nice one Alain! :clap: 
Good luck with it!


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Nice one Alain! :clap:
> Good luck with it!


Thanks Sietse


----------



## AlainL

28 days after


----------



## AlainL

*Pterinochilus lugardi mating.*

They where stuck like this for about 20-25 minutes

Unfortunately, The male was dinner a few minutes after mating.







Male Poecilotheria subfusca "highland".


----------



## AlainL

Male P.lugardi







Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## syndicate

nice shots and good luck with that lurgardi mating!def a species not often seen bred in captivity.nice job :clap:


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> nice shots and good luck with that lurgardi mating!def a species not often seen bred in captivity.nice job :clap:


Thanks Chris 

Apparently, they need higher humidity before laying eggsac, I will try this.


----------



## AlainL

*P.cambridgei eggsac.*


----------



## AlainL

*few pics*

P.subfusca "highland"







P.pederseni







P.metallica







P.cambridgei


----------



## AlainL

A recent photo of my set up







Damon diadema







Ceratogyrus marshalli































Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
I really like your Damon diadema.
I really want to get one of these guys.
How are they to take care of?


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain.
> I really like your Damon diadema.
> I really want to get one of these guys.
> How are they to take care of?


Hi Chris,

Thanks 

They are super easy to take care of 

Tell me If you want some, I think one of my friend still have some for sale and he should probably be at Martin on the 28.

Do you need a mm C.perezmilesi? I would give it to you.

I will see you next Saturday


----------



## AlainL

*Something different*

She jump in the lens of the camera:evil:when I was taking pics of her   

Pixie frog


----------



## Nam

Very nice pics what a great collection!!!
Where did you get your cork bark from? I am having a difficult time finding any in my area.


----------



## AlainL

Nam said:


> Very nice pics what a great collection!!!
> Where did you get your cork bark from? I am having a difficult time finding any in my area.


Thanks man

I'm not only using cork bark, I'm also using bark from dead trees.  

I know that NYR had some cork bark not to long ago.

Hope that help.


----------



## †-MarK-†

carpetpython said:


> Ceratogyrus marshalli


Omg.. That is one nice picture ! :clap: I really need to get C.marshalli , gorgeous spider .


----------



## AlainL

†-MarK-† said:


> Omg.. That is one nice picture ! :clap: I really need to get C.marshalli , gorgeous spider .


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

Cyriopagopus schioedtei







Poecilotheria metallica













Poecilotheria subfusca "highland"







Poecilotheria pederseni


----------



## AlainL

C.cyaneopubescens

























P.striata freshly molted, check the colors on that 







P.subfusca"highland"







P.pederseni







P.metallica


----------



## AlainL

*Stromatopelma calceatum*

Probably a male


----------



## Lorgakor

Gorgeous as always Alain, love the pokies!


----------



## eman

Amazing pictures and gorgeous specimens Alain!

Cheers,

Emmanuel


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Laura and Eman


----------



## AlainL

*Few new pics*

Ceratogyrus sp.







C.schioedtei







P.metallica-


----------



## AlainL

*Avicularia purpurea*


----------



## Apophis

Ah, it's starting to show some color! very nice!


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Ah, it's starting to show some color! very nice!


Thanks Sietse 

It's about time they show colors, these are very slow grower but are worth the wait


----------



## Anastasia

Alain,
All ur pictures like otta of fairy tales
I so enjoy looking at your picture thread


----------



## syndicate

loving this shot Alain!





one of my fav arboreals


----------



## AlainL

Anastasia said:


> Alain,
> All ur pictures like otta of fairy tales
> I so enjoy looking at your picture thread


 Thanks Anastasia


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> loving this shot Alain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my fav arboreals


Thanks Chris 

One of my favorite too


----------



## AlainL

*Augacephalus sp."Mozambique"*

Very happy to have these


----------



## AlainL

I can stair at this one all day:} 































Cyriopagopus schioedtei


----------



## AlainL

*Cyriocosmus elegans*

I didn't see her for about 6 month so I decide to take her out today.


----------



## AlainL

P.striata



















P.rufilata







P.metallica







P.formosa







H.maculata


----------



## seanbond

as always great checkin in on this thread:worship:


----------



## Stamper

wow what a beautiful H.maculata


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> as always great checkin in on this thread:worship:


Hey Sean,

Thanks for the comment 

Did you get any subfusca's yet?


----------



## AlainL

Stamper said:


> wow what a beautiful H.maculata


Thanks stamper


----------



## AlainL

Encyocratella olivacea 







P.rufilata













Ceratogyrus sp.













P.chordatus


----------



## AlainL

*Pokies photos*

P.miranda, she's sooo beautiful 



















P.subfusca "highland"







P.striata







P.rufilata


----------



## seanbond

these pix are OVER the TOP! havent aquired a subfusca yet but anytime now. looking to order some more stuff this month, great collect!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> these pix are OVER the TOP! havent aquired a subfusca yet but anytime now. looking to order some more stuff this month, great collect!


Thanks Sean


----------



## AlainL

*Damon diadema*


----------



## AlainL

*Ceratogyrus marshalli*


----------



## AlainL

*New photos*

She was surprisingly calm

Female P.irminia



















A very slow runner 

Female Tapinauchenius gigas



















Poecilotheria ornata (probably male)


----------



## Tarantula_man94

that cobalt blue is a real beuty!!!


----------



## AlainL

Tarantula_man94 said:


> that cobalt blue is a real beuty!!!


Oh man, this was long time ago, I don't have her anymore tho.

Thanks for the comment


----------



## AlainL

*2 Pokie photos*

Female P.ornata







female P.tigrinaweselli


----------



## AlainL

*New ventillation for my enclosures*

My friend who work in a metal shop made me 36 of these, I'm very happy about that and the best, it was FREE.







Enclosure with new ventillation







Overall of the room







I will complete my new set up in a few week (30 x 5 1/2 gallons tanks for arboreal and 16 rubbermaid bin for terrestrial)

Rubber made are like this


----------



## seanbond

congrats on the new contraptions!


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
That's quite the seup you have there 
Very nice.
How many T's do you have?
Oh and I really like your P.tigrinaweselli, one of the few pokies I don't have yet


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> congrats on the new contraptions!


Thanks Sean


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain.
> That's quite the seup you have there
> Very nice.
> How many T's do you have?
> Oh and I really like your P.tigrinaweselli, one of the few pokies I don't have yet


Thanks Chris 

I have about 80 t's, I try to concentrate my collection on Poecilotherias and African spiders


----------



## Singbluemymind

how do you keep all your cages heated


----------



## AlainL

Singbluemymind said:


> how do you keep all your cages heated


With all the tarantulas you have, I hope your jocking:?


----------



## AlainL

*Few Africans photos*


----------



## pato_chacoana

Alain, very nice setups and spider-room, I really love the miranda and subfusca  

Pato.


----------



## Singbluemymind

i heat all mine with heat cables attached to a shelf i keep all of them on. i'm just curious about other peoples methods


----------



## seanbond

i wonder when or if anyone has any of those augcephalous sp here in the states??


----------



## AlainL

pato_chacoana said:


> Alain, very nice setups and spider-room, I really love the miranda and subfusca
> 
> Thanks a lot Pato
> 
> Got choice of spiders, Pokies are the best
> 
> Pato.





Singbluemymind said:


> i heat all mine with heat cables attached to a shelf i keep all of them on. i'm just curious about other peoples methods


Honestly, you don't have to heat your enclosures, room temperature is good enough I don't heat any of mine.



seanbond said:


> i wonder when or if anyone has any of those augcephalous sp here in the states??


Hi Sean,

Maybe, but I don't think a lot of people have them.

In Canada, where only 2 I believe.


----------



## PsychoSpider

*Nice pics*

:clap: Nice pics I like the maculata.:clap:


----------



## Singbluemymind

huh never considered that before but i heard that warmer temps make them grow faster. plus i live in utah i'll bet they would be fine in the summer but the winters get hella cold


----------



## AlainL

theheadchicken said:


> :clap: Nice pics I like the maculata.:clap:


Thanks for the comment 



Singbluemymind said:


> huh never considered that before but i heard that warmer temps make them grow faster. plus i live in utah i'll bet they would be fine in the summer but the winters get hella cold


huh I live in Montreal, sometime it's -40 here and my t's are still doing good 

I don't know of anyone who heat there enclosures here in Quebec.


----------



## Singbluemymind

well cool man i'll have to give that a try and if the house gets cold i guess i could always just get a space heater, thanks for the input man

have you heard anything about cooler temps making them eat less and grow slower


----------



## AlainL

Singbluemymind said:


> well cool man i'll have to give that a try and if the house gets cold i guess i could always just get a space heater, thanks for the input man
> 
> have you heard anything about cooler temps making them eat less and grow slower


Yes, of course, that's the way it goes 

Heat=faster growth
Cool=slower growth

My spider room is pretty hot all year long and my spiders grow very fast.


----------



## Singbluemymind

how do you keep your spider room heated


----------



## AlainL

Singbluemymind said:


> how do you keep your spider room heated


I just turn on the 4 burners on my stove when it get to cold and when it's to hot I put ice cubes around my enclosures:?


----------



## Singbluemymind

whats the avarage temp


----------



## AlainL

*Mm P.subfusca "highland" and "lowland" comparasion*

"highland"







"lowland"







New female subfusca "highland"   













Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## AlainL

C.schioedtei













P.striata













Ceratogyrus sp.







P.rufilata







H.maculata


----------



## wayne the pain

Every time i see your pix of your H maculata i think they are amazing, then you post more that are even better :worship:  Have to get me this sp


----------



## seanbond

that malaysian earth tiger is a beaut!


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Sean and Wayne


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
I always like looking at pictures of your H.maculata.
Can't wait till mine grows up


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Hey Alain.
> I always like looking at pictures of your H.maculata.
> Can't wait till mine grows up


Thanks Chris 

These grow very fast, mine molt 3 times a year.


----------



## Lorgakor

Wow that shot of your _H. maculata _is fantastic! Makes me miss mine.


----------



## AlainL

Lorgakor said:


> Wow that shot of your _H. maculata _is fantastic! Makes me miss mine.


Hi Laura,

Thanks for the comment


----------



## AlainL

Freshly molted Augacephalus sp."Mozambique"

























Also freshly molted M.balfouri

























P.tigrinaweselli


----------



## seanbond

Augacephalus sp----we have to get some of these at some point! this is a great african..your balfouri is def turning out nice, you sexed it yet? im thinking about getting another one, mine rarely comes out.


----------



## fartkowski

Oh man I really want a Augacephalus sp."Mozambique"


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> Augacephalus sp----we have to get some of these at some point! this is a great african..your balfouri is def turning out nice, you sexed it yet? im thinking about getting another one, mine rarely comes out.


Hi Sean,

I hope you will get some Augacephalus sp. soon too there amazing, definitively my favorite african.

I have 2 M.balfouri and both are females.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Oh man I really want a Augacephalus sp."Mozambique"


If you ever able to get one, jump on the occasion

I'm very lucky to have 2, thanks to Martin.


----------



## syndicate

great pics as always Alain!you have good taste in spiders


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> great pics as always Alain!you have good taste in spiders


Thanks for the comments Chris

I really like tarantulas that I can see once in a while I love Pokies and Africans, no itchy tarantulas, I react strongly to urticating hairs, only t's left in my collection with urticating hairs are C.cyaneopubescens, Cyriocosmus sp. and Avics, but these don't kick so I'm ok


----------



## AlainL

*few more pics*

Damon diadema







Avicularia purpurea







Cyriocosmus leetzi







Poecilotheria subfusca "highland"







mature male Poecilotheria pederseni







Augacephalus sp."Mozambique"


----------



## Marce

Hey,

Awsome pics man, plz keep it up! :clap:


----------



## Vanisher

H maculata is fantastic spiders. Awesome collection man!!!:clap: /Johan


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Marce and Vanisher


----------



## AlainL

P.miranda













P.subfusca"highland"













P.regalis







C.marshalli













C.schioedtei













P.pulcher


----------



## AlainL

*Maraca Horida*

Here's a beautiful spider


----------



## seanbond

interesting sp above.. how do you like it..


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> interesting sp above.. how do you like it..


I love her, real good display animal and one of the rarest spider in my collection


----------



## Tarantula_man94

Dear Mr. Carpetpython,

I can honestly say I am astounded at how long this thread is. But I loved every minute of it. You have a gorgeous Collection.  Im only 14 so I want 2 have that many Ts but you know how parents are. When I get my own apartment, I want to be just like you. Have multiple inverts, and 1 big snake. Except I want a blood python instead of carpet. Although there are 51 pages of this, My favorite pic was the Haplopelma lividum on the first page. I also really loved your T. Blondi, A. Versicolor, and your carpet python of course. I also have a leopard gecko. 
Heres a pic of my A. insubtillis


----------



## pato_chacoana

Nice A. ''musculosa''


----------



## AlainL

Tarantula_man94 said:


> Dear Mr. Carpetpython,
> 
> I can honestly say I am astounded at how long this thread is. But I loved every minute of it. You have a gorgeous Collection.  Im only 14 so I want 2 have that many Ts but you know how parents are. When I get my own apartment, I want to be just like you. Have multiple inverts, and 1 big snake. Except I want a blood python instead of carpet. Although there are 51 pages of this, My favorite pic was the Haplopelma lividum on the first page. I also really loved your T. Blondi, A. Versicolor, and your carpet python of course. I also have a leopard gecko.
> Heres a pic of my A. insubtillis


Thanks for the comments 

You still lucky that your parents aloud you to have a t, when I was your age my parents let me have reptiles with 4 legs only, no snakes and even less tarantulas.

For the lividum, she was beautiful but boy she was crazy, the only aggressive t I ever seen, tarantulas can be defensive but this one was aggressive:evil:

If I get another snake it will also be a blood python or a rainbow boa 

It look like you take good care of your tarantula, she is very nice, congrats:clap:


----------



## AlainL

pato_chacoana said:


> Nice A. ''musculosa''


Pato,

You think the kid have a A.musculosa 
What's the difference between musculosa and insubtillis? I don't know to much about nw tarantulas:8o


----------



## arachnobroker

just curious.. can you mix different breeds? say a lividum with a female singapore blue?


----------



## AlainL

arachnobroker said:


> just curious.. can you mix different breeds? say a lividum with a female singapore blue?


Yes of course...If you want them to kill each other.


----------



## syndicate

Alain this shot is great!awesome macro here


----------



## fartkowski

I agree.
I am still looking for one


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Chris and Chris


----------



## pato_chacoana

carpetpython said:


> Pato,
> 
> You think the kid have a A.musculosa
> What's the difference between musculosa and insubtillis? I don't know to much about nw tarantulas:8o


Alain,

Well, the actual A. insubtilis I don't think it's present in the hobby, though one best friend of mine has an adult female that was sent from Northwest Argentina. At the naked eye, it's a bigger tarantula, very dark and leggy, similar to A. natalensis but darker.
The A. ''musculosa'' of the picture above I've found several in Chaco province and Formosa provice. They seem to live in the Humid Chaco Region, more close to the Paraná river. They live in typical grassland colonies and adults make burrows around 30 - 40 cm. I've found some in a parking lot of a nightclub and in a Bus-terminal haha  They are very nice tarantulas and I was lucky to be successful in captive breeding (entire process in captivity) one of my females.
Research in the genus Acanthoscurria is very needed, specially in Argentina. Nobody cares much about mygalomorphae here...

Best regards,
Pato.


----------



## AlainL

pato_chacoana said:


> Alain,
> 
> Well, the actual A. insubtilis I don't think it's present in the hobby, though one best friend of mine has an adult female that was sent from Northwest Argentina. At the naked eye, it's a bigger tarantula, very dark and leggy, similar to A. natalensis but darker.
> The A. ''musculosa'' of the picture above I've found several in Chaco province and Formosa provice. They seem to live in the Humid Chaco Region, more close to the Paraná river. They live in typical grassland colonies and adults make burrows around 30 - 40 cm. I've found some in a parking lot of a nightclub and in a Bus-terminal haha  They are very nice tarantulas and I was lucky to be successful in captive breeding (entire process in captivity) one of my females.
> Research in the genus Acanthoscurria is very needed, specially in Argentina. Nobody cares much about mygalomorphae here...
> 
> Best regards,
> Pato.


Pato,

Thanks for the explanations Very interesting.


----------



## AlainL

New photos.


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria striata*


----------



## AlainL

A.bicoloratum



















P.pederseni, hopefully gravid







T.gigas













These are the snakes of Rob McRobbie

Emerald three boa







Green three python







This is the snake of Phil Lamarre(Bistrobob85)

Timber Python


----------



## syndicate

oooh that bicolor is a looker!nice shots.i like the snakes to :]
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Chris 

I told myself I would never get other NW tarantulas but she is a exception
 this species don't kick hair that much 

I might also get a Female B.albiceps if I have the opportunity.


----------



## AlainL

just redid my set up   Now I have no more room


----------



## jean-manu

Hello Alain,

You have a nice room, all my respect for the terrarium built, it is a full work.

Is it a bed that we can see in the corner of the last picture...?


 

J-M


----------



## pato_chacoana

Great job Alain! It must be a pleasure to work in such conditions.  
I'm a mess...I have spiders all over the house, some day I'll have to make a nice big spider room! There's never enough space though!
I really like your arboreal enclosures  

Pato.


----------



## AlainL

jean-manu said:


> Hello Alain,
> 
> You have a nice room, all my respect for the terrarium built, it is a full work.
> 
> Is it a bed that we can see in the corner of the last picture...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J-M


Thanks for the comment 

Oui c'est un lit, c'est ma chambre a coucher


----------



## AlainL

pato_chacoana said:


> Great job Alain! It must be a pleasure to work in such conditions.
> I'm a mess...I have spiders all over the house, some day I'll have to make a nice big spider room! There's never enough space though!
> I really like your arboreal enclosures
> 
> Pato.


Thanks for the comments Pato


----------



## moose35

:worship:           


.                                .


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> :worship:
> 
> 
> .                                .


Thanks Moose35


----------



## AlainL

*Some new photos*


----------



## AlainL

P.tigrinawesseli







P.miranda


----------



## Apophis

Welcome back Alain!  
Nice shots once again! :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Apophis said:


> Welcome back Alain!
> Nice shots once again! :clap:


Thanks Sietse


----------



## fartkowski

Yeah Nice to see you back Alain


----------



## Anastasia

Great to see you back Alain  
I miss to see new pictures of urs
keep on surface, 
dont freeze true the wither


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Chris and Anastasia


----------



## AlainL

Female Aphonopelma bicoloratum







Female Avicularia purpurea







Female Poecilotheria miranda #2







Female Poecilotheria miranda #1


----------



## syndicate

Awesome miranda Alain!


----------



## samthebugman

Incredible shots! Your H.Maculata makes me DROOL!!!!:clap:


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL

*New photos*


----------



## AlainL

M.balfouri


----------



## jean-manu

Salut Alain,

A very nice picture for a very nice looking species !


 

J-M


----------



## AlainL

Merci beaucoup pour le compliment


----------



## AlainL




----------



## olablane

Love The H.mac!!!!


----------



## AlainL

olablane said:


> Love The H.mac!!!!


Thanks for the comment


----------



## J.huff23

Alain, you have some truly beautiful Ts and an amazing ability to capture their true beauty in a photograph.


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> Alain, you have some truly beautiful Ts and an amazing ability to capture their true beauty in a photograph.


Thanks a lot man


----------



## Thompson08

yes very nice t's!!!! Is the H. mac gravid??  she's huge.


----------



## AlainL

Thompson08 said:


> yes very nice t's!!!! Is the H. mac gravid??  she's huge.


Thanks 

No gravid, just generously fed:8o


----------



## AlainL




----------



## syndicate

Alain congrats on the regalis!Also hope you have a female for your balfouri ;]
Good luck bro!
-Chris


----------



## eman

Superbes prises!  Felicitations pour le cocon Alain - belle rehussite!

A+ 

Manu


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> Alain congrats on the regalis!Also hope you have a female for your balfouri ;]
> Good luck bro!
> -Chris


Hi Chris,

Thanks man 

Yes I have a female for the balfouri


----------



## AlainL

eman said:


> Superbes prises!  Felicitations pour le cocon Alain - belle rehussite!
> 
> A+
> 
> Manu


Salut Eman,

Comment ca va?

Merci pour les commentaires


----------



## AlainL

*M.balfouri mating*


----------



## olablane

Very good. Im wishing you lots of good luck!!!


----------



## syndicate

Best luck!Fingers crossed for ya :]


----------



## Apophis

syndicate said:


> Best luck!Fingers crossed for ya :]


same here!


----------



## UrbanJungles

Beautiful pictures!
Say Hi to Rob for me...!


----------



## AlainL

Thanks everyone 

Urbanjungle,

I would say hi to Rob but don't know who he is


----------



## AlainL

Eucratoscelus pachypus



















Poecilotheria ornata







Maraca horida







P.regalis


----------



## AlainL




----------



## fartkowski

Very nice as always Alain.
Good luck on the M balfouri breeding


----------



## oldworldkeeper

that horned baboon is AWESOME!


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL




----------



## moose35

great stuff as always

:clap:                :clap: 



           moose


----------



## jasen&crystal

love the chalcodes they great nice T's too


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> great stuff as always
> 
> :clap:                :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> moose


thanks man


----------



## AlainL

jasen&crystal said:


> love the chalcodes they great nice T's too


thank you  but I don't have any chalcodes


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I really like the pics of the p. metallica and a. sp. amazonica really nice looking T's.


----------



## AlainL

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I really like the pics of the p. metallica and a. sp. amazonica really nice looking T's.


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL

New photos


----------



## AlainL




----------



## J.huff23

Lovethose Psalmopoeus's!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Nice purpurea and metallica pics.  I can't wait until my little purpurea gets big like that.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL

*P.lugardi eggsac*

Hi,

Unfortunately the sac was so compact that the eggs all got fused together, after 1:30 h of work, I managed to free 22 eggs on about 90-110, I guess it's better than 0 

The couple mated the 15 June 08 and the male got eaten right after the mating occur.







The female laid her eggs the 10 January 09 and I pulled the sac out the 31 January 09


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria formosa*


----------



## aracnophiliac

Wow your really a great photgrapher almost as good as Ice Cold Milk..Have a look at some of his photos hes great


----------



## UrbanJungles

AlainL said:


> These are the snakes of Rob McRobbie
> 
> Emerald three boa


This is the Rob I mean


----------



## AlainL

UrbanJungles said:


> This is the Rob I mean


I don't know Rob personally, I met him once at a show and he look like a very nice guy and he have very beautiful and healthy snakes, you can see he take very good care of them.


----------



## AlainL

aracnophiliac said:


> Wow your really a great photgrapher almost as good as Ice Cold Milk..Have a look at some of his photos hes great


Thanks, Ice cold milk do take some very nice photos but I don't post to be compared to other people


----------



## AlainL

C.darlingi







C.marshalli







E.murinus


----------



## J.huff23

Nice pics once again!


----------



## moose35

you almost take as good of pics as i do... 



    moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> you almost take as good of pics as i do...
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Lol, You take nice photos too

Thanks


----------



## AlainL

Augacephalus sp."Mozambique"


----------



## AlainL

*Update on my P.lugardi*

16 survivors so far


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria miranda*


----------



## Koh_

As always, nice pic alain. 
BTW, my miranda molted today .


----------



## AlainL

Koh_ said:


> As always, nice pic alain.
> BTW, my miranda molted today .


Thanks Kisung 

I thought she was due for a molt


----------



## Ice Cold Milk

AlainL said:


> Thanks, Ice cold milk do take some very nice photos but I don't post to be compared to other people


Hehe oh well we all have our favorites... i tend to post in my favorite people's threads  

Good to see you posting some southern Africans!!  under-rated T's!

-=ICM=-


----------



## AlainL

AlainL said:


>


Nice surprise this morning


----------



## syndicate

:clap: Very nice!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Congrats!  :drool: 
Any idea on the count?


----------



## Koh_

wow alain!!!Congrats!
proud of you!


----------



## tarcan

very nice Alain, congratulations to you my friend!


----------



## fartkowski

That's awesome Alain.
That's like an early Christmas present.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks everyone

Protectyaaaneck, 

I guess there is around 20 baby's


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Is that a normal count for an m. balfouri sac?


----------



## AlainL

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Is that a normal count for an m. balfouri sac?


I guess so for the size of my female(she is not fully grown)

I think a big female can get around 45 baby's max but I could be wrong.


----------



## eman

Congratulations Alain!  Nice job!

Emmanuel


----------



## Dali

Congrats!!


----------



## AlainL

thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL

The final count is 23


----------



## HnnbL

24 M.balfouri slings ? :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Few more pics







The final count is 23


----------



## moose35

you are awesome :clap: 

 great job.

 but i still think your pics stink.   


      moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> you are awesome :clap:
> 
> great job.
> 
> but i still think your pics stink.
> 
> 
> moose


Lol, thanks Moose35


----------



## AlainL

*Pokie photos*


----------



## seanbond

sup carpet python!

new thread is just as good as your old one!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Great pokie shot's Alain.  I really like that shot of the metallica.  So gorgeous! :drool: Ohh yeah and did I mention that I am very jealous of the m. balfouri!!! lol


----------



## Tim St.

Very nice pics, i love this thread.


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> sup carpet python!
> 
> new thread is just as good as your old one!


Hey Sean,

Long time no see

It's still the same thread, I just change my user name


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you


----------



## Miss Bianca

Your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## AlainL

tortuga00 said:


> Your pictures are beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## AlainL

Here's a few new photos


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Alain 
I love the H maculata.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Chris


----------



## AlainL

*Heteroscodra maculata*


----------



## TiberiuSahly

That H. maculata rocks! Can't wait till mine gets to that size and, hopefully, turns out to be a female.
Gorgeous animal!
Regards@


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Wow, ridiculous shot's of the h. mac.  Great pic's Alain.


----------



## fartkowski

I could stare at that H maculata all day.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks everyone


----------



## AlainL

*P.subfusca*

My only survivor from a mating with "highland" x "lowland"







P.subfusca "lowland" 1







P.subfusca "lowland" 2


----------



## Mook

Great pictures
I could look at them all day


----------



## AlainL

Mook said:


> Great pictures
> I could look at them all day


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

P.subfusca "highland"


----------



## Mack&Cass

Your tarantulas are absolutely beautiful. I hope my H. mac looks like that. also your P. irminia and cambridgei are stunning! Great photos! I'm very jealous of your collection.


----------



## AlainL

Mtisdale said:


> Your tarantulas are absolutely beautiful. I hope my H. mac looks like that. also your P. irminia and cambridgei are stunning! Great photos! I'm very jealous of your collection.



Thanks Man


----------



## AlainL

*Cyriopagopus schioedtei*

I was very patient for these photos.

She kept on going into threat position as soon as I touch her


----------



## moose35

your pictures hurt my eyes




cause i stare at them for too long  


    moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> your pictures hurt my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause i stare at them for too long
> 
> 
> moose


Lol, thanks for staring at my photos Moose


----------



## AlainL

*P.irminia egg sack*

I think this is the 4th egg sack of P.irminia in Canada this year.


----------



## fartkowski

Congratulations Alain 
Looks like your on a roll


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Congratulations Alain
> Looks like your on a roll


Thanks Chris

But the eggs were no good

Better luck next time


----------



## BoBaZ

AlainL said:


> But the eggs were no good


Unpleasantly me,

My P. irminia eggs too have been spoiled


----------



## fartkowski

AlainL said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> But the eggs were no good
> 
> Better luck next time


Oh man that sucks.
I wish you lots of luck on the next attempt


----------



## HnnbL

Alain pls when your M.balfori molted into the 1th instar ??


----------



## AlainL

HnnbL said:


> Alain pls when your M.balfori molted into the 1th instar ??


You mean in second instar?


----------



## AlainL

A few photos with the new camera


----------



## HnnbL

I guess 1st molt. Not larval stage.


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Alain 
What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## AlainL

HnnbL said:


> I guess 1st molt. Not larval stage.


Second instar was around the 20th of April. a bit more than a week after I removed them from the mother enclosure.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Very nice Alain
> What kind of camera did you get?


Thanks Chris 

I got a Canon Rebel XSI, hopefully I will not trow it in the wall before I get use to it, it's way different then my other camera.

How is your balfouri doing?


----------



## fartkowski

Hahahaha.
I know what you mean about new cameras.
Whenever I get some new equipment, I always get frustrated 
The balfouri is doing great. I think it's gonna molt soon


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> The balfouri is doing great. I think it's gonna molt soon


I'm happy to hear it's doing good 

A few more pics


----------



## seanbond

thanx for posting more of that kollect carpet!


----------



## Draiman

I'm drooling at your pictures. Amazing collection you've got.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL

A bit of blue


----------



## fartkowski

I always enjoy the blues 
Nice shots Alain


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Great shots Alain.


----------



## AlainL

thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL

Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## AlainL

*E.olivacea*


----------



## AlainL

Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## Bardon

As always, I've flipped through your photo thread a few times. I enjoy your collection very much. Thank you for your pictures.


----------



## Marce

Awesome balfouri shots Alain!
Also love your miranda, "just" black/white/brown...but still can stand any comparison to that blue girls :clap: 

br


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Those last few shots were amazing.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Draiman

Nice work. You make me very jealous. :}


----------



## moose35

:worship: 

you are the man 


  moose


----------



## AlainL

Thanks a lot for your kind words everyone


----------



## Aundrea

WOW I love your pics!! Nice collection


----------



## seanbond

ridiculous shots bro!


----------



## jme

WOW this thread is amazing watching all your T's grow and develop from little tiney slings to adults it is amazing

how manny T's you up to now


----------



## AlainL

Thanks everyone


----------



## Anastasia

beautiful pictures
I always enjoy looking true
Alain,
little olivacea missing a leg looks very fresh too
did she gave you a hard time little booger


----------



## AlainL

Anastasia said:


> beautiful pictures
> I always enjoy looking true
> Alain,
> little olivacea missing a leg looks very fresh too
> did she gave you a hard time little booger


Thanks Anastasia

The olivacea lost a leg during molt  She is doing fine tho, she eat alot.


----------



## AlainL

*Parc du cap St-Jacques*


----------



## AlainL

*Aphonopelma bicoloratum*


----------



## biomarine2000

WOW!  I'm glad I sumbled onto your pic thread.  It was a pleasure looking through your pics.  You have a definate talent for taking photos.  Thanks for sharing.  I'll be looking forward to more.


----------



## AlainL

biomarine2000 said:


> WOW!  I'm glad I sumbled onto your pic thread.  It was a pleasure looking through your pics.  You have a definate talent for taking photos.  Thanks for sharing.  I'll be looking forward to more.


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## syndicate

Whoa!New camera Alain?!
Fantastic shots of that maculata!You captured the lighting perfect!
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> Whoa!New camera Alain?!
> Fantastic shots of that maculata!You captured the lighting perfect!
> -Chris


Thanks Chris 

I got a Canon 450d and I really like it, much more possibility than a point and shoot.


----------



## biomarine2000

AlainL said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> I got a Canon 450d and I really like it, much more possibility than a point and shoot.


You have the same camera I have only your pics look oh so much better.  Whats your secret?


----------



## syndicate

AlainL said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> I got a Canon 450d and I really like it, much more possibility than a point and shoot.


Yeah huge improvement on your pics man!Getting a DSLR is expensive but honestly its soo worth it!Great investment considering how many hours you will be using it!I just wish lenses were a bit cheaper hehe
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you

Chris,

Yeah the investment is greatly worth ed considering I use this camera every day since I got it, It's a lot of fun. 

Biomarine2000,

I had absolutely no clue how to use a SLR, so I bought this:

Canon EOS 450D for dummies, perfect for me 






Hope that help


----------



## biomarine2000

AlainL said:


> Thanks to both of you
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Yeah the investment is greatly worth ed considering I use this camera every day since I got it, It's a lot of fun.
> 
> Biomarine2000,
> 
> I had absolutely no clue how to use a SLR, so I bought this:
> 
> Canon EOS 450D for dummies, perfect for me
> Hope that help


That will definately help.  I'm gonna go get one. Thanks


----------



## AlainL

*Psalmopoeus irminia*

With the new diffuser on my camera, I dont know if I like the color tho


----------



## Koh_

nice alain. 
one of the best pics of p.irminia. i have to get one soon as im back there.


----------



## AlainL

Koh_ said:


> nice alain.
> one of the best pics of p.irminia. i have to get one soon as im back there.


Thanks Kisung


----------



## AlainL

*Psalmopoeus irminia*

without diffuser on the camera, I like these colors much better


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL

*Maraca horida*


----------



## mikie

AlainL said:


>



This is a real beauty....I really want to have one


----------



## moose35

Alain,
pics look much better without the diffuser IMO.

and those last h.mac   pics are absolutely awesome.





       moose


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Moose and Mikie 

Moose,

Do you like the photos of the M.horida?
I used my diffuser for that one, but I adjusted the white balance on my camera.

Jungle carpet python


----------



## blix

First of all - amazing pictures - especially the H. maculata pictures.

This is a great timing for me since I'm looking into buying a new camera, and these pictures convinced me - Canon 450d it is.

Besides the camera, do you use any other equipment, like special lenses etc.?


----------



## moose35

yea i really like those pics.
 looks like you found the right setting.

any chance of retaking the irminia pics in that same way?


that carpet python pic is awesome..love the iridescent section.



      moose


----------



## J.huff23

mikie said:


> This is a real beauty....I really want to have one


That is a beautiful T Alain! What a unique species.


----------



## AlainL

blix said:


> First of all - amazing pictures - especially the H. maculata pictures.
> 
> This is a great timing for me since I'm looking into buying a new camera, and these pictures convinced me - Canon 450d it is.
> 
> Besides the camera, do you use any other equipment, like special lenses etc.?


Thanks for the comment

I just got my camera, but I can tell you, you will not regret your purchase 

Only thing I use a part the basic flash is a diffuser for it.

I will get myself a macro lens in a near future.


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> yea i really like those pics.
> looks like you found the right setting.
> 
> any chance of retaking the irminia pics in that same way?
> 
> 
> that carpet python pic is awesome..love the iridescent section.
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Thanks for the comment moose 

I will give a break to the irminia, I took her out two days in a row for photo session.



j.everson23 said:


> That is a beautiful T Alain! What a unique species.


Thanks


----------



## Anastasia

Thread rating 4star? 10 votes 4.4 average
You got to be kidding 
Alain your pictures are awesome
addin my vote 
PS, darn I already voted, grr


----------



## Satellite Rob

You have alot of great pictures.I'm only a novice when it comes to taking 
pictures.when I look at your pictures.Thay make me want to take a class to 
get better.I'm jealous.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks a lot Anastesia and Rob


----------



## T Frank

The snake picture is awesome!!!!


----------



## AlainL

T Frank said:


> The snake picture is awesome!!!!


Thanks a lot Frank


----------



## syndicate

Nice shots of that Maraca Alain!
some of the best photos I've seen of this species ;]
Now go find a male!haha
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> Nice shots of that Maraca Alain!
> some of the best photos I've seen of this species ;]
> Now go find a male!haha
> -Chris


Thanks a lot Chris


----------



## AlainL

*M.balfouri*


----------



## biomarine2000

Wow, those are amazing.  I want some but I know how much they cost.  I just got me a p metallica.  Its probably going to be a long time before I get one.


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain.
Is the balfouri mating pics from the previous one, or might there be a few more little guys coming soon 
Nice pictures


----------



## Draiman

Wow, lovely work with the _M. balfouri_. :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Thanks guys 

Chris,

I was trying to have them mate for the photo session, but it didn't work 

The female was mated a week ago and last night after the photo shoot, and I witness both mating Hopefully more baby coming soon in a few months.


----------



## fartkowski

OOOOOO very nice.
I hope your successful again.
I will definitely be interested in a few more


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> OOOOOO very nice.
> I hope your successful again.
> I will definitely be interested in a few more


Thanks Chris


----------



## AlainL

This is my third attempt mating this species, hopefully this one will be the good one


----------



## biomarine2000

Best of luck with both of those tough species to breed.  Keep us updated.


----------



## The Spider Faery

> Best of luck with both of those tough species to breed. Keep us updated.


I second that.


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you 

Mature male P.tigrinawasseli


----------



## AlainL




----------



## fartkowski

Nice shots Alain.
Did your C schioedtei behave this time


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Nice shots Alain.
> Did your C schioedtei behave this time


Thanks Chris 

No she didn't behave, She was trying to eat me


----------



## seanbond

AlainL said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> No she didn't behave, She was trying to eat me


yea she didnt look like she was cooperating, haha


----------



## AlainL

*Damon diadema*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

That thing is scary!


----------



## Spyder 1.0

How controlled are these photoshoots, are they in some kind of whitebox or is it all freehand? scarry lol


----------



## AlainL

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That thing is scary!


Scary, but inoffensive 



spyderowner69 said:


> How controlled are these photoshoots, are they in some kind of whitebox or is it all freehand? scarry lol


Hi Carlos,

I have to take the tarantula out of her enclosure when I take photos, but all the photos are taken in the bathtub so I don't have to run after the spiders for too long if they escape


----------



## syndicate

Awesome shot of that Damon sp!


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> Awesome shot of that Damon sp!


Thanks Chris


----------



## AlainL

*Lots of photos today*


----------



## biomarine2000

I sure wish I could go outside and find all that to photograph.  I went outside the other day and found 1 spider.  Its just too hot here in Texas.  You have some great pictures, very nice work.


----------



## AlainL

biomarine2000 said:


> I sure wish I could go outside and find all that to photograph.  I went outside the other day and found 1 spider.  Its just too hot here in Texas.  You have some great pictures, very nice work.


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

*H.gabonensis*


----------



## J.huff23

That last T is AWESOME!


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> That last T is AWESOME!


Thanks 

Here's some more of the M.horida


----------



## moose35

so...when you coming to my house to take pictures of my spiders?



              moose


----------



## The Spider Faery

> That last T is AWESOME!


Took the words right out of my mouth. :drool: Heterothele gabonensis.


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> so...when you coming to my house to take pictures of my spiders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moose


 I'm pretty sure that would be a long ride 




S. Blondi said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth. :drool: Heterothele gabonensis.


Thanks


----------



## AlainL

*P.lugardi*


----------



## AlainL

*poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"*


----------



## HEEN67

Belles espèces et surtout, superbes photos!:worship: 

( Beatiful pictures. ):clap:


----------



## AlainL

HEEN67 said:


> Belles espèces et surtout, superbes photos!:worship:
> 
> ( Beatiful pictures. ):clap:


Merci du compliment


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome Lugardi pics. So crisp and clear!


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> Awesome Lugardi pics. So crisp and clear!


Thanks a lot


----------



## AlainL

Martin, Amanda and myself went to Cap St-Jacques today and we saw a lot of cool bugs and spiders


----------



## biomarine2000

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

I absolutely love your photography.  Are you a professional photographer?


----------



## moose35

:clap: 

once again great pics.  


       moose


----------



## AlainL

biomarine2000 said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> I absolutely love your photography.  Are you a professional photographer?


Thanks so much 

but I'm far from being a pro photographer 



moose35 said:


> :clap:
> 
> once again great pics.
> 
> 
> moose


Thanks Moose


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Very nice shots of the lugardi.  How big is your p. subfusca "lowland" female?


----------



## AlainL

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Very nice shots of the lugardi.  How big is your p. subfusca "lowland" female?


Thanks man 

The "lowland" subfusca is still small, about 4-5".


----------



## J.huff23

Very cool pics Alain!


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> Very cool pics Alain!


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria formosa egg sac*

Not much eggs, but better than nothing 



















Reaching 1st instar







The little female


----------



## biomarine2000

Very nice.  Thats one species I dont have yet but is on the list.  You going to keep them all to yourself?


----------



## AlainL

biomarine2000 said:


> Very nice.  Thats one species I dont have yet but is on the list.  You going to keep them all to yourself?


Thanks 

No, I'm not keeping any, I'm trading all of them.


----------



## AlainL

*Aphonopelma bicoloratum*


----------



## HnnbL

How big is your A.bicoloratum ?


----------



## AlainL

HnnbL said:


> How big is your A.bicoloratum ?


Not far from adult size, about 4".


----------



## AlainL

*Cyriopagopus schioedtei*

Always happy like usual:evil:


----------



## The Spider Faery

*Aphonopelma bicoloratum*



> Not far from adult size, about 4".


Niice.  It's pretty impossible to find one that's subadult.  I want one, but I don't want to wait for a sling to grow.  I love the colours..they remind me of Autumn.  Nice pics.


----------



## AlainL

S. Blondi said:


> Niice.  It's pretty impossible to find one that's subadult.  I want one, but I don't want to wait for a sling to grow.  I love the colours..they remind me of Autumn.  Nice pics.


Hi,

Thanks for the comment 

A.bicoloratum sub adult are probably pretty hard to find in Canada right now, I think a well fed sling could reach adult size in probably 20 years


----------



## Anthony Straus

AlainL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the comment
> 
> A.bicoloratum sub adult are probably pretty hard to find in Canada right now, I think a well fed sling could reach adult size in probably 20 years


Ouch...I knew they grew slow....but thats like king baboon SLOW...

I was looking for a first T for the GF, and she loved the look of the A. bicoloratum. I'm going to have to tell her it's a no-go.


----------



## Morkelsker

Check out for a B. Boehmei. It's almos the same colours and it seems to grow a little bit faster hehehe


----------



## The Spider Faery

*A. bicoloratum*



> I think a well fed sling could reach adult size in probably 20 years


I knew they were sloooow to mature, but I was wondering, at what size do they at least start showing their true colours?


----------



## AlainL

anthonystraus said:


> Ouch...I knew they grew slow....but thats like king baboon SLOW...
> 
> I was looking for a first T for the GF, and she loved the look of the A. bicoloratum. I'm going to have to tell her it's a no-go.


I hope you didn't take me seriously, they grow slow, but 20 years is a bit of a exaggeration

seriously, i think it would be more accurate to say 5 to 10 years to reach adult size


----------



## AlainL

S. Blondi said:


> I knew they were sloooow to mature, but I was wondering, at what size do they at least start showing their true colours?


Sorry, I don't have a clue, I had 2 subadult bicoloratum so far, never had slings.


----------



## Anthony Straus

AlainL said:


> I hope you didn't take me seriously, they grow slow, but 20 years is a bit of a exaggeration
> 
> seriously, i think it would be more accurate to say 5 to 10 years to reach adult size


haha don't worry I didn't take 20 years literally, but even 5 years is to long a time for her.


----------



## AlainL

Look at the dorsal pattern on that one, look like a very scary face


----------



## moose35

that first harvestman thing is awesome.

when you come to take pictures of my spiders be sure to bring a few of them with you.

thanks moose


----------



## pato_chacoana

Great pictures Alain!! That frog is amazing!!!


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> that first harvestman thing is awesome.
> 
> when you come to take pictures of my spiders be sure to bring a few of them with you.
> 
> thanks moose


Lol, thanks Moose I saw a few of these spiders, they use a big leaf folded in two for their nest, all webbed up inside, It was pretty cool, I wonder how they can fold such a big leaf 


pato_chacoana said:


> Great pictures Alain!! That frog is amazing!!!


Thanks a lot Pato 

When I was taking the photos of that frog, a worm came out from no were, and she jumped on it, couldn't capture the moment but you can see a part of the worm in front of her.


----------



## AlainL

*In her new suit*


----------



## biomarine2000

What species is that?  Beautiful.


----------



## TiberiuSahly

That olivacea sure looks amazing. The colors are simply stunning! I wish I had the money for one :} . Must be the jewl of your collection for sure!
Wish him/her all the health in the world! Also very nice pics! POV in the first pic I like best.
Regards!


----------



## The Spider Faery

> Look at the dorsal pattern on that one, look like a very scary face


It looks like a perfectly drawn, fierce bat (the face, the ears, and the wings) on the back of that moth!  Incredible.


----------



## AlainL

biomarine2000 said:


> What species is that?  Beautiful.


Thanks 

It's Encyocratella olivacea



TiberiuSahly said:


> That olivacea sure looks amazing. The colors are simply stunning! I wish I had the money for one :} . Must be the jewl of your collection for sure!
> Wish him/her all the health in the world! Also very nice pics! POV in the first pic I like best.
> Regards!


Thanks for the comment 

It's one of the jewels of my collection 



S. Blondi said:


> It looks like a perfectly drawn, fierce bat (the face, the ears, and the wings) on the back of that moth!  Incredible.


That moth was surely amazing, never seen anything like this before


----------



## AlainL

*Harpactirella*

H.lightfooti













Sold to me as H.domicola


----------



## moose35

that H.domicola is a pretty cool looking spider. it looks like its proportions are off. 
as usual great pics man.

   moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> that H.domicola is a pretty cool looking spider. it looks like its proportions are off.
> as usual great pics man.
> 
> moose


Thanks Moose 

I really like these, whatever they are  First time I see them since I got these, like 2 months ago, had to rehoused them.

I have a trio, hopefully I will be able to breed them in a near future.


----------



## Mack&Cass

Beautiful H. lightfooti! We're getting one within the next month or so, how are they?


----------



## AlainL

Mtisdale said:


> Beautiful H. lightfooti! We're getting one within the next month or so, how are they?


Thanks 

very small species with a lot of attitude, easy to keep and beautiful.


----------



## AlainL

*H.maculata mating*

The male was from Jonah(venari), Thanks man 

Unfortunately, he got munched after mating 

Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## Venari

Nuts. Here's hoping for a fat eggsac!


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome job mating those Alain!


----------



## AlainL

Venari said:


> Nuts. Here's hoping for a fat eggsac!


Let's crossed our fingers



j.everson23 said:


> Awesome job mating those Alain!


Thanks man 

Souvenir photo


----------



## J.huff23

He was a gorgeous male.


----------



## Koh_

j.everson23 said:


> He was a gorgeous male.


hey Alain
how are the p.formosa babies doing? 
ready yet?


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria miranda mating*

Also mated these last night Thanks to Martin(Tarcan) for the male.

Sorry again for the bad photos:8o No photos of the actual mating


----------



## AlainL

Koh_ said:


> hey Alain
> how are the p.formosa babies doing?
> ready yet?


Here you go 

They all second instar now, I would say 2-3 weeks and their ready


----------



## pato_chacoana

Great pics again Alain! And congrats on the breedings! I wish we could trade spiders!   hehe. The miranda female is really beautiful  

Best regards,
Pato


----------



## AlainL

pato_chacoana said:


> Great pics again Alain! And congrats on the breedings! I wish we could trade spiders!   hehe. The miranda female is really beautiful
> 
> Best regards,
> Pato


Thanks a lot Pato

I wish we could do trade too, we live a little far from one another tho 

I would really love to breed miranda, one of my favorite species for sure, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Zoltan

Alain,

Spectacular shot of the male _Heteroscodra maculata_.


----------



## AlainL

Zoltan said:


> Alain,
> 
> Spectacular shot of the male _Heteroscodra maculata_.


Thanks a lot Zoltan Unfortunatly, he is not from this world anymore.


----------



## Koh_

AlainL said:


> Here you go
> 
> They all second instar now, I would say 2-3 weeks and their ready



haha put me in! 
hope they will be all good.


----------



## AlainL




----------



## seanbond

very kewl spida you have there!!


----------



## syndicate

AlainL said:


> They all second instar now, I would say 2-3 weeks and their ready


Nice job Alain!Dont forget that formosa has an extra instar stage tho ;]
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> very kewl spida you have there!!


Thanks Sean 



syndicate said:


> Nice job Alain!Dont forget that formosa has an extra instar stage tho ;]
> -Chris


Thanks Chris Yes I know about that, I wonder if miranda and tigrinawasseli are also the same


----------



## AlainL

Beautiful day in a park of Montreal


----------



## seanbond

very nice as always carpet!


----------



## syndicate

Nice Dolomedes in that first photo!
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you 

The Dolomedes was very cool indeed, Martin found that one in a public crapper, That's why we didn't take photos of her habitat


----------



## syndicate

LOL nice find tho for sure!I think the second spider pictured down is Maybe _Tetragnathidae_?
Oh and I believe besides formosa metallica,subfusca and tigrinawesseli have the extra stage.Not sure about miranda??
-Chris


----------



## AlainL

syndicate said:


> LOL nice find tho for sure!I think the second spider pictured down is Maybe _Tetragnathidae_?
> Oh and I believe besides formosa metallica,subfusca and tigrinawesseli have the extra stage.Not sure about miranda??
> -Chris


Exactly, It's a Tetragnatha elongata, and the common name is Elongate Long-jawed Orb Weaver.


----------



## AlainL

Here's more photos from today

That is my favorite outdoor photo ever


----------



## fartkowski

Love the park pictures Alain.
Very nice.
Next time I go to Montreal, I may have to vist that park


----------



## moose35

awesome pictures Alain

you never cease to amaze me with your photography

  moose


----------



## AlainL

Thanks to both of you


----------



## AlainL

*here's more*


----------



## AlainL

*Damon diadema*


----------



## Venari

Those are magnificent photos.  What camera do you use? My digital point and shoot can never get detail like that


----------



## AlainL

Venari said:


> Those are magnificent photos.  What camera do you use? My digital point and shoot can never get detail like that


Thanks a lot Jonah 

I use a Canon XSI.


----------



## eman

Excellent shots Alain!  I'm surprised at the diversity of insects you have been finding - very cool!

Cheers!


----------



## AlainL

eman said:


> Excellent shots Alain!  I'm surprised at the diversity of insects you have been finding - very cool!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a lot Manu 

We find new one every time we go to that place


----------



## AlainL

I will only post 8 legged animals on my photo thread from now on, the rest will be posted in the field trip section.


----------



## AlainL

*H.lightfooti*


----------



## Venari

AlainL said:


> Thanks a lot Jonah
> 
> I use a Canon XSI.


After a bit of Ebay, Kijiji, Craigslist searching...I've realized you spent quite a bit on that camera!

Maybe one day I can squeeze that into my budget.  

Keep the photos coming


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## Koh_

Hi alain
is the female that gave you an egg sack last time? 
the colors are getting bit darker but still gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Great Monocetropus balforui :worship:


----------



## AlainL

Koh_ said:


> Hi alain
> is the female that gave you an egg sack last time?
> the colors are getting bit darker but still gorgeous! :drool:


Hi Kisung,

Yes it is, and I hope she will give me another one this time.

She look dark cause I use a diffuser on my flash

Thanks for the comment 



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Great Monocetropus balforui :worship:


Thanks


----------



## anikaisbff

ur t s are beautiful there just great


----------



## AlainL

anikaisbff said:


> ur t s are beautiful there just great


Thanks a lot


----------



## ZergFront

Stunning pictures! I love the jumpers and the crab spiders. We get the bright yellow ones here, too. Never got the up-close pleasure of seeing those crab spiders with the side bands.


----------



## AlainL

ZergFront said:


> Stunning pictures! I love the jumpers and the crab spiders. We get the bright yellow ones here, too. Never got the up-close pleasure of seeing those crab spiders with the side bands.


Thanks for the comments


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli*


----------



## seanbond

what a B-E-A-U-T!!!!!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> what a B-E-A-U-T!!!!!


Thanks Sean 

She will be mated very soon


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL

*Harpactirella sp.*


----------



## AlainL




----------



## moose35

come on man...you've been slacking off lately.
where are all the pics?  

those 2 Harpactirella  sp are interesting though.
did you take those pics outside?



                 moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> come on man...you've been slacking off lately.
> where are all the pics?
> 
> those 2 Harpactirella  sp are interesting though.
> did you take those pics outside?
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Hi Moose,

I didn't have much time for my self for the past 2 weeks:wall: 
I will be taking more pics in the next few days, I have 5 days off from work 

The harpactirella's photos were taken inside.


----------



## moose35

good.....now go start taking more excellent photos.



the lighting looked really good on the Harpactirella sp  photos thats why i asked.



             moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> good.....now go start taking more excellent photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lighting looked really good on the Harpactirella sp  photos thats why i asked.
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Checkout the field trip forum

I use a fluorescent compact light to take my photos


----------



## AlainL

*A few spiders*


----------



## seanbond

Harpactirella sp
so was the deal with these? i dont think iv seen these outside of your thread. are they new?


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> Harpactirella sp
> so was the deal with these? i dont think iv seen these outside of your thread. are they new?


The lightfooti is more common in Europe.

The other one(no so common) was sold to me as a H.domicola, but I'm a bit skeptical with this one since it look like a Brachionopus sp.


----------



## AlainL

*E.olivacea*


----------



## AlainL




----------



## pato_chacoana

Beautiful schioedtei Alain! I was always unlucky with this species and the few I had died   They are stunning and can't wait to give them another try though!
Great picture !!

Cheers,
Pato


----------



## moose35

AlainL said:


>


now thats what i'm talking about....:clap: 


moose


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Wow, that schioedtei is stunningly beautiful! How large is she (I guess it is a female)?


----------



## AlainL

pato_chacoana said:


> Beautiful schioedtei Alain! I was always unlucky with this species and the few I had died   They are stunning and can't wait to give them another try though!
> Great picture !!
> 
> Cheers,
> Pato


Hi Pato,

Thanks for the comment

I had 5 of those so far and never had a problem.

I like to keep them in a arboreal set up with a cork tube, but I also keep a thick lair of substrat(around 8"), they seem to be mostly burrower when there young, and I would say semi arboreal when there fully grown.

I wonder if they live close to the ground in the wild

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> now thats what i'm talking about....:clap:
> 
> 
> moose


Thanks Moose 



TiberiuSahly said:


> Wow, that schioedtei is stunningly beautiful! How large is she (I guess it is a female)?


Thanks for the comment 

She is a large female of around 7-8".


----------



## AlainL

More of the Encyocratella



















and one of my snake


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Ahhh.... Encyocratella o. beautiful T`s !!!


----------



## AlainL

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Ahhh.... Encyocratella o. beautiful T`s !!!


Thanks man


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Beatiful animals and magnificent shots :clap: !!!
How large is the olivacea btw?


----------



## AlainL

TiberiuSahly said:


> Beatiful animals and magnificent shots :clap: !!!
> How large is the olivacea btw?


Thanks a lot man 

She is about 2.5"


----------



## AlainL




----------



## wayne the pain

Very nice, love jumpers, can almost see them working things out


----------



## AlainL

wayne the pain said:


> Very nice, love jumpers, can almost see them working things out


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL




----------



## J.huff23

What pokies are those? Im dreadful at telling pokies apart but Im going to say subfusca?


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> What pokies are those? Im dreadful at telling pokies apart but Im going to say subfusca?


P.tigrinawesseli, female and mature male.


----------



## J.huff23

AlainL said:


> P.tigrinawesseli, female and mature male.


Haha, told you I was dreadful.

I've never seen a P.tigrinawesseli female before. I have only ever seen pictures of the immature males.

Beautiful girl!


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> Haha, told you I was dreadful.
> 
> Beautiful girl!


Thanks man


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## seanbond

AlainL said:


> P.tigrinawesseli, female and mature male.


good luck with the mating!!


----------



## AlainL

seanbond said:


> good luck with the mating!!


Thanks Sean


----------



## AlainL

Augacephalus sp."Mozambique"







Poecilotheria subfusca "lowland"


----------



## TiberiuSahly

That is one gorgeous lowland :clap: ! Great shots too!
The abdomen pattern looks a little messed up? :? 

Regards!


----------



## AlainL

Thanks man 

The abdomen pattern does look a bit unusual, but she is not fully grown, so it might change.


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL




----------



## shypoet

AlainL said:


>


very pretty spider


----------



## AlainL

shypoet said:


> very pretty spider


Thanks for the comment I'm crossing my fingers for her to be gravid.

Alain


----------



## AlainL

Heteroscodra maculata

Got 210 eggs My female was mated with Venari's(Jonah) male 







Psalmopoeus irminia

The female left her egg sac in the corner of the terrarium after taking care of it for about 2 weeks:wall: I hope the eggs will be ok, but i have a bad feeling  The female was mated with Tarcan's(Martin) male


----------



## moose35

good stuff.

good luck on the irminia sack


             moose


----------



## Koh_

congratuls Alain!!!!
210 maculata babies that's nice numbers.
i also got about 200 babies from My female h.maculata eggsack before. 
btw, Do you still keep any scorpions in your collections? i believe i've seen a pic of your scorpions here


----------



## binky

AlainL: I just wanted to say I love your B emilias!  Gorgeous! I think they're one of my favourites 

You have so many awesome pictures!  and congrats on the sac!


----------



## Venari

Sweet pics. I've saved the pics of the H Mac mating to my comp, so I can look at them whenever. I even set up the "souvenir" pic of my male as my desktop 

I like the size of that pile of slings


----------



## AlainL

Thanks for the nice comments everyone 

Kisung,

I have no more scorpions, just 2 damon diadema.

Binky,

No more B.emilia, infact no more Brachypelma, bad reaction to urticating hairs:wall: 

Jonah,

That is only half of the babys


----------



## J.huff23

Hows your irminia sac? Did you open it up yet?


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> Hows your irminia sac? Did you open it up yet?


Yes I opened it, doesn't look good


----------



## Spyder 1.0

WOW nice jumper shots!


----------



## AlainL

Spyder 1.0 said:


> WOW nice jumper shots!


Thanks Mike


----------



## AlainL




----------



## AlainL

*Hapalopus sp."Colombia"*


----------



## J.huff23

That last one is sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Koh_

Hi Alain
is that an adult specimen?
i am thinking of getting one


----------



## AlainL

j.everson23 said:


> That last one is sooo gorgeous!!


Thanks man Very beautiful species indeed.



Koh_ said:


> Hi Alain
> is that an adult specimen?
> i am thinking of getting one


Hi Kisung,

She is only 1/2"-3/4", I think they can reach about 4"-4 1/2" but not sure


----------



## Koh_

about 4"? that's not so small then!
im goin to get one soon if my finance is ok . hehe
Thanks for the info Alain!


----------



## The Spider Faery

*Hapalopus sp. Colombia*



> She is only 1/2"-3/4", I think they can reach about 4"-4 1/2" but not sure


I thought they only got to be 2 inches at most, but if they do happen to get as big as 4-4.5 that would amazing.  The price is what's keeping me from getting one, but Hapalopus sp. Colombia is really my dream tarantula.  Nice pic!


----------



## Koh_

S. Blondi said:


> I thought they only got to be 2 inches at most,


that's what i thought too!


----------



## AlainL

S. Blondi said:


> I thought they only got to be 2 inches at most, but if they do happen to get as big as 4-4.5 that would amazing.  The price is what's keeping me from getting one, but Hapalopus sp. Colombia is really my dream tarantula.  Nice pic!





Koh_ said:


> that's what i thought too!


I could be wrong, my memory is not very good 

I will check with Martin


----------



## AlainL




----------



## The Spider Faery

> I could be wrong, my memory is not very good
> 
> I will check with Martin



Ok good.  I remember reading in the Hapalopus thread that Martin said they get to be 2 inches, that's why I was under that assumption.


----------



## Ariel

AlainL said:


>


What is this beauty?!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

AlainL said:


>


Wow! Augacephalus is Very very cool!! :drool:


----------



## AlainL

Ariel said:


> What is this beauty?!  Absolutely stunning!


Thanks for the comment 

It's a Encyocratella olivacea from Tanzania



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Wow! Augacephalus is Very very cool!! :drool:


Thanks 

One of my favorite African for sure.


----------



## Ariel

AlainL said:


> Thanks for the comment
> 
> It's a Encyocratella olivacea from Tanzania.


thanks for the info!!! an incredibly beautiful T.


----------



## TalonAWD

AlainL said:


>


*Maraca horida*
    I have never heard of this tarantula. How big does this get? Where can I get one?

Also what lenses are you using. I'm getting this camera.


----------



## AlainL

TalonAWD said:


> *Maraca horida*
> I have never heard of this tarantula. How big does this get? Where can I get one?
> 
> Also what lenses are you using. I'm getting this camera.


Hi,

My specimen is about 6" and I'm pretty sure she is fully grown, I honestly have no idea were you can get one:confused

I use the Canon 100mm macro lens.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

La photo de l'Augacephalus est vraiment pristine !
C'est quoi les paramètres que tu as utilisé ? Sa me prend des trucs maintenant :razz: 

Julien


----------



## AlainL

*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> La photo de l'Augacephalus est vraiment pristine !
> C'est quoi les paramètres que tu as utilisé ? Sa me prend des trucs maintenant :razz:
> 
> Julien


Merci pour le commentaire 

ISO 400, 1/200, f11.


----------



## TalonAWD

AlainL said:


> ISO 400, 1/200, f11.


Is that the setting for the majority of your pictures! Really excellent.


----------



## AlainL

TalonAWD said:


> Is that the setting for the majority of your pictures! Really excellent.


Most of the time, that's the setting I use


----------



## AlainL

Here's some of my A.bicoloratum


----------



## seanbond

Maraca horida

this is finally making it to the states, nice spida!


----------



## TalonAWD

seanbond said:


> Maraca horida
> 
> this is finally making it to the states, nice spida!


Where!?! I saw a form of Maraca but not the horrida


----------



## moose35

Alain can you please start taking more pics?
i miss looking at your thread


        moose


----------



## Koh_

unfortunately, he's out of hobby now   but im sure he will be back !
yeah his spiders and pics were truly great. and he's actually a great guy too.


----------



## seanbond

Koh_ said:


> unfortunately, he's out of hobby now   but im sure he will be back !
> yeah his spiders and pics were truly great. and he's actually a great guy too.


that sux, hope he comes back.


----------



## J.huff23

Aw man. This was one of my favorite threads. Hope he comes back.


----------



## AlainL

*I'm back in the hobby*

Hi everyone!

I just restarted my collection yesterday! this time, I will keep only Poecilotheria since it's my favorite genus

Here's a few photos of my spiderlings and enclosures!

Sorry for the bad photos I'm a bit rusted and I'm trying out my new lens!

I started with 5 P.rufilata, 5 P.metallica and 2 P.subfusca (highland).

P.rufilata







P.metallica







P.subfusca (highland)


























Hope you enjoy!

Alain


----------



## VinceG

Awesome pictures Alain! Nice to see you back in the hobby!
That's a pricy comeback! (5 P.Metallica!)


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Alain
It's been a while but welcome back
I always looked forward to your pictures and as always you took awesome shots


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Vincent and Chris for your nice comments

Chris, are you going to the get together? if so, i will see you there!

Alain


----------



## moose35

hey welcome back man.

awesome to see you posting again

moose


----------



## AlainL

moose35 said:


> hey welcome back man.
> 
> awesome to see you posting again
> 
> moose


Hi Moose,

Thanks much man! very nice to see that you are still in the hobby

Take care! 

Alain


----------



## AlainL

*P.metallica*

Molted on the 5th of may. we can already see her/his color

I took the photo with a new home made diffuser tell me what you think about the lighting!

Thanks!

Alain


----------



## J.huff23

Looking good!


----------



## AlainL

J.huff23 said:


> Looking good!


Thanks man


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice alain.
What kind of diffuser are you using?
I have been looking into using one.
We were hoping to make the get together this weekend, but we couln't get anyone to switch shifts.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Very nice alain.
> What kind of diffuser are you using?
> I have been looking into using one.
> We were hoping to make the get together this weekend, but we couln't get anyone to switch shifts.


Hi Chris, Thanks for the comment It suck that you can't come hopefully next year!

I normally use a Aurora light bank but I'm not very satisfied so I made one myself, its a bit like a mini umbrella made out of white plastic, i just attach it on my flash with Velcro! like Martin said, I really have to try it on a Coleoptera or something very shiny to know if it work properly

Take care man!

Alain


----------



## Ran

*Nice pics!*

Very nice collection! And, great photos! Animals look nice and healthy


----------



## AlainL

Ran said:


> Very nice collection! And, great photos! Animals look nice and healthy


Thanks for the comment how can you have 0 post if you just posted here, lol


----------



## AlainL

*My favorite Poecilotheria*

P.subfusca "highland"


----------



## VinceG

Super belles photos Alain! Quelles tailles font tes subfusca?


----------



## AlainL

VinceG said:


> Super belles photos Alain! Quelles tailles font tes subfusca?


Merci beaucoup Vincent

Je crois que celle qui est sur la photo vient d'atteindre le 4eme instar, elle fait environ 2.5" en diagonale!

A+

Alain


----------



## grayzone

AlainL said:


>


WHAT TARANTULA IS THIS I HAVE TO GET IT PRONTO:drool::drool:


----------



## AlainL

grayzone said:


> WHAT TARANTULA IS THIS I HAVE TO GET IT PRONTO:drool::drool:


OMG, that's a very old photo! It's a Haplopelma albostiatum, very nice species indeed!


----------



## grayzone

yeah i love all these pic threads, old or not..   with so many diff ts out there sometimes ya need to go back in time to see ts that arent currently in the limelight so to speak.. imma have to mind one lol


----------



## AlainL

*Poecilotheria metallica*


----------



## Anastasia

AlainL said:


> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Alain


Alain, I love those containers, best I saw so far


----------



## AlainL

Thanks much Ana

the smaller one are in plastic, very easy to do, I just used a small hole saw, household glue and fiber glass screen

The one with the metal top is another story, I don't have the good equipment to do a good job:wall: don't ask me how I succeed for the first one, I have no idea:? I tried to do 2 more, and it didn't work, I destroyed both cover and almost threw the jars down the balcony I was getting so frustrated I didn't see myself making another 29 of these:barf: so I just decided to make them differently! I drilled 17 x 1/4" holes in the cover and install a fiber glass screen inside these so the t's won't escape or injure their self on the sharp metal! It is symmetric and still look pretty neat

I will post photos soon

Take care!

Alain


----------



## fartkowski

Very nice Alain
I bet you can't wait til they get bigger.


----------



## AlainL

fartkowski said:


> Very nice Alain
> I bet you can't wait til they get bigger.


Thanks Chris they should reach adult size in less than a year, I can't wait to start new breeding projects


----------



## AlainL

Here's my new shelve and terrariums for juvies I love that shelve, very solid!

Enough room for 16 x 5 gallons arboreal terrariums!

My shelves used to be press wood, no idea why I didn't buy stainless before:wall:

For the terrariums, originally, I was supposed to use glass jars with metal lids, but to much of a pain to drill for air vents:barf:

I still have to make 13 terrariums for new pokies coming very soon


----------



## malevolentrobot

AlainL said:


> Here's my new shelve and terrariums for juvies I love that shelve, very solid!
> 
> Enough room for 16 x 5 gallons arboreal terrariums!
> 
> My shelves used to be press wood, no idea why I didn't buy stainless before:wall:


i love those open pantry shelving units! i have two of them. one for clothes and one for the critters.

excellent photos! you and other keepers are so gutsy getting out your pokies. i'd tried to snap pictures of mine today, but i was too big of a wuss to have them not in a contained space.

also love the photos of your A. bicoloratum. so pretty :drool:


----------



## AlainL

malevolentrobot said:


> i love those open pantry shelving units! i have two of them. one for clothes and one for the critters.
> 
> excellent photos! you and other keepers are so gutsy getting out your pokies. i'd tried to snap pictures of mine today, but i was too big of a wuss to have them not in a contained space.
> 
> also love the photos of your A. bicoloratum. so pretty :drool:


Thanks much for the comments 

I find Pokies to have a very easy to read body expression, and if they run, they won't do it for too long they are not agressive or defensive at all (generaly speaking) neighter.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## AlainL




----------



## crawltech

Awsome true spid pics!....nasty lookin lil buggers!


----------



## AlainL

crawltech said:


> Awsome true spid pics!....nasty lookin lil buggers!


Thanks man


----------



## The Spider Faery

The eyes on that fishing spider make it look like it's angry and means business , but I still like the colouration on it.


----------



## AlainL

*P.subfusca "highland"*

My favorite T of all!


----------



## AlainL

Here's some photos taken with my new camera Tell me what you think!


----------



## VinceG

Super photos Alain!
À ce que je vois ta collection se porte bien!

C'est une quoi ta nouvelle caméra?


----------



## jbm150

:thumbs up:


----------



## AlainL

Merci beaucoup Vince Ma nouvelle camera est une Canon 60D!

A+

---------- Post added 02-19-2012 at 08:31 AM ----------

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Robotponys

Cool! I kind of understood the French! Love the photos!


----------



## AlainL

Haha! Thanks man


----------



## AlainL

Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Terry D

AlainL, I don't know how I missed this awesome pic thread!?- but have at least 40 or more pages left to go through..... at my leisure..............and I look forward to that!

Thanks for sharing, (-:

Terry


----------



## AlainL

Lol, thanks a lot for the comment Terry, my pleasure Alain


----------



## moose35

nice spider....


moose


----------



## AlainL

Thanks Moose


----------



## AlainL

Adult female Poecilotheria subfusca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jbm150

Holy smokes that's a looker!


----------



## advan

jbm150 said:


> Holy smokes that's a looker!


Agreed! :drool:


----------



## Storm76

jbm150 said:


> Holy smokes that's a looker!


Oh yes, she is!


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*

Great pictures Alain, that subfusca is stunning!
Julien


----------



## AlainL

Thanks for the nice comments


----------

